# Crafts Shows R Us



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Part 1*

I keep getting a lot of private messages from Lumberjocks asking questions about my boards and selling at shows so I decided to start talking about my experiences this year and maybe it will help those who want start the show circuit or are trying to decide if it's for them. I consider myself a newbie at it since I just started this year and I know there are a lot of jocks that have been doing shows for years, so I don't intend to write a "how to" guide, but document my journey into this carnivorous monster.

I started making cutting boards the first of the year when my cabinet and closet business decided to follow the economy into its downward spiral. Actually, I just needed something to occupy my time between long dry spells. I found a lot of people who liked the boards and were willing to buy the boards. After selling 20 or so, I figured that if I can do this with a small group of friends and their friends then what would happen if I had an audience of 2,000 10,000 or 20,000? Could I do it full time and do well enough to close my closet company?

So I hit up a woodworker friend that has successfully done shows for 15 years for advice. His first comment was "You don't realize what you are getting yourself into stud!" It took a while to realize what he meant by that. Doing shows is not that difficult. It's getting started that is hard. Now I could go to small shows and flea markets, set up some 2×4s on cinder blocks and do my thing, but I wanted to do big juried shows. This takes a little more planning. In fact it got down right frustrating at times when I thought I had everything I needed, and then discovered more things I forgot. I've been a small business owner for 7 years and thought this would be a piece of cake.

Canopy, tables, table cloths, merchant account, display stands, product containers for transport, bags, receipts, business license, sales tax number, business checking account. The list goes on and on. It actually took me a couple of months to get everything together before I could actually apply to my first show.

Now that I have some shows under my belt, I have to say that the canopy is the most important part of the traveling circus. Like many, I went the cheap route and bought an $250 Ez Up. This is by far the most popular canopy out there. It's also the best kite ever designed. At my first show, a large gust of wind came blowing through the show and 5 or 6 went flying across the street scattering crafts all over the place, and they had weights on each leg. I was lucky that I was sitting between two bigger tents that blocked some of the wind and I was spared. Two weeks later I spent $1000 and bought a Trimline.

Now the Ez Up is exactly what it says. I can get it up in five minutes and that includes taking a beer break in the middle. The Trimline takes 30 - 45 minutes to get up (without a beer break). However, when I leave it overnight at a show, I know that short of a hurricane, it will still be there the next morning. It only takes one time sitting in it during a down pour that I appreciate the fact that I bought it.

*Old Ez Up*









*New Trimline*









More to come….


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> I keep getting a lot of private messages from Lumberjocks asking questions about my boards and selling at shows so I decided to start talking about my experiences this year and maybe it will help those who want start the show circuit or are trying to decide if it's for them. I consider myself a newbie at it since I just started this year and I know there are a lot of jocks that have been doing shows for years, so I don't intend to write a "how to" guide, but document my journey into this carnivorous monster.
> 
> ...


I need more info. I'm thinking about doing something like this. Thanks for the post!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> I keep getting a lot of private messages from Lumberjocks asking questions about my boards and selling at shows so I decided to start talking about my experiences this year and maybe it will help those who want start the show circuit or are trying to decide if it's for them. I consider myself a newbie at it since I just started this year and I know there are a lot of jocks that have been doing shows for years, so I don't intend to write a "how to" guide, but document my journey into this carnivorous monster.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experiences. The information is very helpful.


----------



## cooperedpatterns (Sep 27, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> I keep getting a lot of private messages from Lumberjocks asking questions about my boards and selling at shows so I decided to start talking about my experiences this year and maybe it will help those who want start the show circuit or are trying to decide if it's for them. I consider myself a newbie at it since I just started this year and I know there are a lot of jocks that have been doing shows for years, so I don't intend to write a "how to" guide, but document my journey into this carnivorous monster.
> 
> ...


CLOSETGUY:
Thats a pritty nice display-looks like some pritty heafty counter weights.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> I keep getting a lot of private messages from Lumberjocks asking questions about my boards and selling at shows so I decided to start talking about my experiences this year and maybe it will help those who want start the show circuit or are trying to decide if it's for them. I consider myself a newbie at it since I just started this year and I know there are a lot of jocks that have been doing shows for years, so I don't intend to write a "how to" guide, but document my journey into this carnivorous monster.
> 
> ...


thank you for the post and I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> I keep getting a lot of private messages from Lumberjocks asking questions about my boards and selling at shows so I decided to start talking about my experiences this year and maybe it will help those who want start the show circuit or are trying to decide if it's for them. I consider myself a newbie at it since I just started this year and I know there are a lot of jocks that have been doing shows for years, so I don't intend to write a "how to" guide, but document my journey into this carnivorous monster.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and insight. I always dream of selling my stuff but I know I never will, but I enjoy hearing how it goes.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Part 1*
> 
> I keep getting a lot of private messages from Lumberjocks asking questions about my boards and selling at shows so I decided to start talking about my experiences this year and maybe it will help those who want start the show circuit or are trying to decide if it's for them. I consider myself a newbie at it since I just started this year and I know there are a lot of jocks that have been doing shows for years, so I don't intend to write a "how to" guide, but document my journey into this carnivorous monster.
> 
> ...


Hey Dennis… just retracing your journey and starting at the beginning…


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*What do I know about table cloths?*

The problem when putting everything together before doing the first show is that there are too many choices and price variations. For example, it took a while to decide on my booth layout. This drove how many and what size tables to buy. Once that was done I focused on table covers. I know I went through at least one bottle of Jack trying to figure this out. There are fitted table covers, skirted table covers, spandex table covers, table runners, etc. Again, the list goes on and on. The price for these options swings all over the place. The one thing that was certain, table covers are expensive! I looked at buying bed sheets from Wal-Mart, but this was just too cheesy.

I finally decided on fitted table covers figuring that because of the way they fit, they would be less susceptible to wind. It was a good decision. The next thing that drove me crazy was the color. There are at least 75 different colors to choose from and of course, being the anal person that I am, I agonized over this for at least a week. I finally chose brown. Why? I don't know. Maybe it spoke to me. However, this also was a good decision because when doing grass shows when it has been, or is raining, mud will get on the bottom of the table cloths. You will step on them and customers will step on them. Mud doesn't stand out like a sore thumb on brown covers. I spent $180 for four fitted table cloths. I have two 72×30 and two 48×24 tables. These were the least expensive table cloths I could find. They are polyester based and machine washable which is good because I have to wash them after at least every other show.

I bought tables at HD. The 72" ones have plastic tops and fold in the middle with a handle for carrying. The 48" ones don't fold and are a little heavier because they have a metal frame, but they work well. This was another $180. I was concerned about their load capacity, but I load them up with a lot of heavy cutting boards and they hold the weight very well. The good thing about the 72" tables is the legs are situated so that I have room to slide my transport boxes under the tables so that they are out of the way and out of site.

Now I don't consider myself a stupid person, I just do stupid things sometimes. I got this bright idea to buy this huge Rubbermaid container. This thing was about four feet long. The problem was when I filled it up with all the cutting boards, it weighed about 2000 pounds. I do the shows by myself so this wouldn't work. It wouldn't work if I had four strong men and a mule. So I found these really neat boxes at Lowes, They are called Tuff Boxes, are black and come with a bright yellow top. These things are really tuff. They can handle about six 12×16 boards along with a mix of smaller boards. Fully loaded, they weigh about 90 pounds, which are manageable. I wouldn't want to carry them up a flight a steps, but they work well with a hand truck or dolly. I have been fortunate to have done all shows that I could park at or very close to my booth to unload. I carry four boxes and I can store two under each 72" table. So it works well. It's amazing that I spent so much time finding the right transport box, but this is the way everything goes when setting up to do shows. Two steps forward and one step back until you find what works.

It's just like my booth setup. Someone here at the jocks posted pictures on a stepped, knock down, display holder for their cutting boards. It was an excellent idea, so I made a bunch of them up using different sizes for different size boards. Each one holds three boards and the widths vary depending on the size of the boards. I put them all together in the shop and they worked. At my first show, I was setting up the display stands, and I drew a blank and couldn't remember how the stands matched up. I spent about 45 minutes playing a shell game until I got them finally matched up and where they went on the table. After the show, I set my entire booth up in the shop, got everything where it was suppose to be and numbered all the display parts on the bottom with a permanent marker. At the next show, it took about 5 minutes to assemble the displays. This is one example of many processes I have had to change to speed setup.










Stay tuned….


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

closetguy said:


> *What do I know about table cloths?*
> 
> The problem when putting everything together before doing the first show is that there are too many choices and price variations. For example, it took a while to decide on my booth layout. This drove how many and what size tables to buy. Once that was done I focused on table covers. I know I went through at least one bottle of Jack trying to figure this out. There are fitted table covers, skirted table covers, spandex table covers, table runners, etc. Again, the list goes on and on. The price for these options swings all over the place. The one thing that was certain, table covers are expensive! I looked at buying bed sheets from Wal-Mart, but this was just too cheesy.
> 
> ...


Keep them coming. I really appreciate the insight.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *What do I know about table cloths?*
> 
> The problem when putting everything together before doing the first show is that there are too many choices and price variations. For example, it took a while to decide on my booth layout. This drove how many and what size tables to buy. Once that was done I focused on table covers. I know I went through at least one bottle of Jack trying to figure this out. There are fitted table covers, skirted table covers, spandex table covers, table runners, etc. Again, the list goes on and on. The price for these options swings all over the place. The one thing that was certain, table covers are expensive! I looked at buying bed sheets from Wal-Mart, but this was just too cheesy.
> 
> ...


closetguy, you have some nice pieces there on your display tables. How are things selling these days?


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *What do I know about table cloths?*
> 
> The problem when putting everything together before doing the first show is that there are too many choices and price variations. For example, it took a while to decide on my booth layout. This drove how many and what size tables to buy. Once that was done I focused on table covers. I know I went through at least one bottle of Jack trying to figure this out. There are fitted table covers, skirted table covers, spandex table covers, table runners, etc. Again, the list goes on and on. The price for these options swings all over the place. The one thing that was certain, table covers are expensive! I looked at buying bed sheets from Wal-Mart, but this was just too cheesy.
> 
> ...


great stuff, Thanks


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *What do I know about table cloths?*
> 
> The problem when putting everything together before doing the first show is that there are too many choices and price variations. For example, it took a while to decide on my booth layout. This drove how many and what size tables to buy. Once that was done I focused on table covers. I know I went through at least one bottle of Jack trying to figure this out. There are fitted table covers, skirted table covers, spandex table covers, table runners, etc. Again, the list goes on and on. The price for these options swings all over the place. The one thing that was certain, table covers are expensive! I looked at buying bed sheets from Wal-Mart, but this was just too cheesy.
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful display!!!! Thanks for the information and please keep us informed about your "show adventures".


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Getting it together*

Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".

How do you spell misfire? So I subscribed to Sunshine Artist magazine to educate myself further and Festivalnet.com to find shows. I bought photo lights and umbrellas and shot good pictures of my products. I called my friend who does craft shows and listened to him go on and on about the jury process. So now I'm ready again. I found some recommended shows, but they wanted references from other shows. What's wrong with these people? I'm not applying for a credit card, just a damn show. Using Festivalnet.com, I found some small local shows. I had missed the due date, but I emailed them and asked if they were full. They were not and I sent them an application, pictures, a check, and surprise….. I got accepted!

One of the interesting things I have found with these shows is the jury process. The promoter makes a big deal about sending in slides or pictures. Some ask for digital pictures on CD. I wish all shows would use Zapplication.com. This is a web clearing house for juried shows. You upload your pictures one time, click on the shows you want to apply to, and it's done. Unfortunately, only a handful of shows use their service, but I have applied to some using this site.

The promoter generally wants 3 to 4 pictures of your product, plus one of your booth. They make a big deal out of this and you get the feeling that there is this high council in white robes sitting around a table analyzing your artistic style. But in reality, when you get to the show, you see "crafters" with sorry junk, booths made out of four poles and a blue tarp thrown over it, and some guy selling clocks with "Made in China" stamped on the bottom. This is what I have run into consistently at the small shows, particularly the ones that are put on by city governments or the chamber of commerce. They make a weak attempt at the jury process or just say it's juried for the prestige and don't really look at the pictures.

Now, during all this posturing and fretting over getting into shows, I am still making product everyday, or at least trying to. I live about 30 minutes from the local lumber yard. It is easy to kill 2 to 3 hours from the time I leave the shop until the time I return. Some days I can get in and out quickly, but some days it gets crowded. A lumber yard worker knew I had waited a long time to get my rough lumber one day and joked that "Everyone in Atlanta showed up today to buy a half a sheet of plywood". So I pick up 70 - 100 board feet of rough lumber, get back to the shop, and spend the rest of the day feeding it through the planer.

The next day I plan to rip boards all morning for the first glue up. I always try to do 10 boards at a time, regardless of size, to maximize my labor. As I start ripping, I notice the dust collector is full. Ok, stop and deal with that and waste 15 minutes emptying sawdust, get started again and UPS or FedEx shows up with a delivery, stop and deal with that. Then my daughter calls and wants to chit chat. After this is over, I sit down with a cup of coffee and a cigarette and try to remember what I was suppose to be doing and hour ago. Oh, yea, make money, stupid me.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


Keep theses coming, I can sooooo relate. You are hitting so many points that parallel my experiences. My take on the "Jury Process" has more to do with how full the show is than the quality of your work. Yes the promoter wants a certain level of profesionalisim at his/her show but the bottom line is a so-so booth is better than an empty one. I try to attend a show the year before I apply. Zapplication rocks.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


This is a very good series. Hearing your experiences is quite helpful.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


I am also just loving this series. I have often thought about the craft circuit, ....not too sure now after your posts…..

well written posts also.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


I really enjoy this blog and hope that you keep them comming. It is so much like how things tend to go and so well written. thanks


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


I'm getting a kick out of it too. Last year I did one small show, just to get my feet wet. Didn't have a tent…so it rained. Didn't have time to build any "small stuff"...so I didn't sell a thing. Had a blast! Not sure if i will ever try it again.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


you are a good writer!! Perhaps you could make some extra money buy finding a good magazine for this to go in.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


More, more, more? Please.


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


Yes I just started doing the show circuit myself and "learning the ropes" so to speak…I learned first that you can't wait till the last minute or they will be booked up, so I thought maybe I will get lucky and there will be a cancellation, and fortunately there was on the last three shows I did. I did not have a tent yet nor standard tables so I used "for Sale" Log Dining tables and coffee tables and rustic shelves for my booth and displayed about 50 rustic jewelry boxes on them (small cash and carry items). The first two were twice as high on booth fees and charged the public admission, I did not like that, because even though we made sales I feel it limited the amount of people who would come to the show. But these shows were in driving distance of home and we did not have hotel/meal expenses. The last one was better, it was more in an area of the Texas Hill Country where big ranchers with log homes might like my work, this was another lucky cancellation and I booked a permanent inside booth year round in one of 6 big barns that I can build in or trim out to match my work. They have a regular trade days show the second week of every month year round with two shows in Novemeber.

But we spent alot in hotels/meals/gas, because it was three hours from home, but this was more of a first time exploratory mission and I watched and learned quickly and asked alot of questions of other vendors.
First thing I noticed was most of the vendors who were not local had new and old RV's parked behind their booths and at night cooked or bbq-ed all their own meals, and alot hung out in one of two BierGartens  they were also allowed to leave the RV there till the next show as the place was locked up and had security.

We made three times as much at this show and took custom table and mantle orders with deposits deliverable at the next show but we spent a heck of alot on hotels/meals/gas….because it is a tourist town area, the rates were high..one good thing is were able to leave a trailer load of furniture there and cover it all up with sheets and did not have to load and haul it back  phew..and it is safe and locked up. I did see what alot of people were looking for ie Fireplace Mantles, farm tables, coat racks…so I am working on those now….basically I guess you have to go on a few exploratory missions to "learn the ropes"

So now I am looking for a fixxer upper RV to leave down there, since I have the tools to fix it up, I figure with the Economy the way it is, many people may be selling their RV's… and I am definitely taking my BBQ pit, food/drinks/bier ...small TV for the games….fishing gear for the local rivers…etc…

Doing the show circuit is a learning experience, it might take a year or two to learn the best shows to do, but one thing I do is ask alot of questions of the old timers about what shows they do and which are best for them and why..etc…..

As far as dealing with junk vendors….made in china….you will always find that..unless…I referred to a magazine I have called Where it's At, for whereitsatmagazine.com and on page 15 they had some shows listed in Georgia, they also list whether that show has restrictions, for instance the one on 
May 9/10 in Roswell has Original works only! (this might be a good show) can tell by the prices sometimes..
Toccoa, GA Nov 1/2 Items must be handmade!
Helen, GA (Fireside Art & Craft Show) Feb 21/22 Handcrafted Only by Exhibitor!
Conyers, GA (Cherry Blossom Festival) Mar 28/29 Original Works Only!
Macon, GA Mar 28/29 (Mulberry St Festival) Handcrafted Items only!

Anyway Good Luck


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


My wife and I do craft shows as well. Except this year we were not ready for it becuase of my school work. I can relate as well though. My suggestion would be to start out small and do local church's and schools that aren't juried. Build a routine for the shows. Take pictures of your displays in different size booth settings. Develope a photo album of your stuff. And some "action" shots of you actually making your stuff. You can choose not to show the whole process and claim "OFS" or old family secret. You don't want to give away all your secrets. We typically have done 2-4 shows a year. I would like to ramp it up to a full time position. We will get there in time. The good shows don't allow "buy/sell" stuff into them.

Hope this helps


----------



## EarlTheK (Mar 5, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


That's good advice to start small. But if you can get into a big time show go for it. You'll probably make more money which will give you the means to keep doing shows.

As far as zapplication goes, I know it makes your life easier. You don't have to fill out applications, print photos, stock envelopes and stamps and be concerned about deadlines being postmark or received by. But in the long run, you will get into fewer shows. If any at all. I know DOZENS of artists who have done shows for years (10-20) without zapp. When the show they've done for 10 years hooks up with zapplication, suddenly they don't get in. Zapplication is the worst thing that has happened to the Arts and Crafts scene ever. Do not use it. I don't do shows that use zapplication. It is humiliating, denegrating and cheapens the artist and the patrons. There's plenty of shows that don't use zapplication.

So if a little convenience is worth losing all those jury fees, keep using zapplication. But you'll lose money and work fewer shows. The only people benefitting from zapplication are the promoters and zapplications. Case in point: I spoke with a promoter of a show in California who said they normally have about 600 vendors apply for a show with 225 available spaces. Since they hooked up with zapplication, they get over 2,000!

Not to mention that zapplication is perfect for an unscrupulous promoter. Imagine: you contact zapplication as a promoter with a show you'll be presenting. You say you have 200 spaces available. If each artist pays a jury fee of $35, it's reasonable to expect the promoter to receive $20 from each applicant. If 2,000 people apply, that's $40,000! Then the promoter can simply cancel the show on the grounds that they didn't like any of the work presented them. They've not broken any law and done what they said they would do: jury you for a show. It's only a matter of time before this is done on zapplication. I wonder what safeguards zapplication has to prevent such things from happening. Think about it.

Check out this link of unhappy zapplication users: http://freshieandzero.blogspot.com/2008/03/zapplication-not-so-happy-adventures.html

I've been in this business a long time and I can see zapplication ruining it for those of us who hand make art and crafts. Do not use zapplication!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you EarlTheK. What I have found is that there are only a half a hand full of shows that list in Zapplication in Georgia. Some allow direct application and some only accept through Zapplication. Fortunately, the mandatory ones are 30+ year shows and once you get into one, they mail you an application the next year. I read about all the issues you mentioned before I tried Zapplication, and I almost didn't apply because of it.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


Hi all, maybe I am lucky but I joined FNO and I get an email for shows that are in my area with the dead line application dates. Kind of a catch 22 though because if you have to apply you need to send pictures of your booth and what you sell so you have to get that investment out of the way before you apply any how. I guess you could start with bare bones like yard sales to get cash to get started. The application process for *"BIG"* shows is actually a competition , I'm talking about the ones that have 2 -5 thousand dollars in prize money for best booth and what not. These shows require a lot of work and strategy off the top of my head I cant tell you all the company names but what they do give you the edge on getting into shows you would not get in otherwise are you aware of what I am talking about? I may be preaching to the choir but no one has said if they were ever turned down year after year. If your going to make money in this business you have to play the the ROXIES of the craft show circuit.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


Here is some information on a show I did a search for. The numbers in this information still needs to ve verified. I find it hard to belive Prize Money: $70, is this much. and 270,000 attendance is a little high.
Gasparilla Festival of the Arts Show Rating: 4.33/5
Rate this show. 
03/07 to 03/08 2009 Promoter Updated: 07‑05‑2008 
Downtown - Tampa, FL 33602 More in this City Promoter Rating: not
Rate this Promoter. 
Show Promoter: Raymond James Gasparilla Festival of the Arts More by this Promoter 
Show Dir.: Mac McCoy Show Dir. Ph.: (813) 876‑1747 Before You Attend 
Main Email: [email protected] Web: gasparilla‑arts.com 
Entertainment: 2 stg ‑ R (music: SW RK RG BL BC FK TF ET JZ CZ BG RB WL ) ?? Pay: Undisclosed 
Other Activities: children's interactive arts area Attendance: 275,000 # Food Booths: 25 Food Fee: contact # of Exhibitors: 300 Juried: yes Prize Money: $70, $500+ Exhib. Fee: $275 
Deadlines: Art & Craft: 09/30/2008 Music: 12/31/2008 Food: 12/31/2008


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Getting it together*
> 
> Ok, so I got my canopy, my tables, my brown table cloths, merchant account, my product, and all the government paperwork done so I am finally ready to do shows. I just need to fill out my contact information, send them a check and show up. Wrong! It seems that most shows, particularly the good ones, have an application due date that, in some cases, are 6 to 9 months prior to the show. I can see the school of "hard knocks" is kicking in and graduation is a long way off. I called up a promoter one day and we talked about getting into his show. His first question was what other shows have I done. I said none and he said "you need to do some small shows before you jump into my shows". "But I just spent $2000 getting ready to do these". "It doesn't make any difference, apply next year".
> 
> ...


I have just been invited to a few shows in the almost nearby areas… a few hours travel but then that is what I want to do.. Have done 4 major shows now and hope to get a steady stream of shows under my belt by the end of the year…


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Don't forget the chewing gum*

Like I mentioned in a previous blog, you don't know what you need at a show until you need it. I thought I threw everything except the kitchen sink in my boxes, but at the first couple of shows, I needed things that I didn't have. Simple things like band aids, aspirin, and a garbage bag were never considered. I carry a crescent wrench. I don't know why. There is not one nut on my canopy or show package to use it on, but the first time I cut my finger, I was wandering around the booth with a paper towel wrapped around my finger comfortable in the knowledge that I have a wrench, just in case. Now, why would I need a hammer? I didn't think I did, so I didn't initially carry one. My first few shows were on pavement. Then I did a show on grass. The ground was wet and I just pushed the stakes into the ground with my foot, no problem. At the end of the show, the ground had dried and I couldn't get the stakes out of the ground. What I needed was the claw on my hammer which was at home. So how did I get them out? I used my crescent wrench to pry them out….

I have an administrative box that holds all my paper stuff. It holds my knuckle buster, blank credit card receipts, notepads, product bags, pens, price tag holders, etc. It smells like blueberries. I keep blueberry chewing gum in it and the smell is wonderful each time I remove the lid. There are also pretzels and other snacks for when the munchies hit. I have found that every time I pop something in my mouth, someone walks into the booth and asks a question. The snacks are my secret weapon. When it appears to get slow, I start snacking, and traffic increases immediately.

One of the things I have found is you can never have too many bungee cords. I carry every size known to man. I bought a couple different sizes at first, and of course when I needed one, I never had the right one. I also carry a variety of cargo straps. Most of the straps and cords are kept in my truck. I figure if I really need one I can walk down the street and retrieve it from my truck. Ones that I use regularly are kept in one of my boxes. I have found that the bungee cords with the ball are a waste of money. The ball slips off too easy and things go tumbling too often. I prefer the hooks or velcro.

I went to my first show with everything in plastic bags and cardboard boxes. This ended up being a fiasco. Besides having too many boxes to have to search though for my products, cardboard just doesn't hold up. At the next show, I had nice, new Rubbermaid boxes. These plastic boxes are just too thin. They want to bend and warp out of shape so the lids won't stay on. Then I found the Super Boxes at Lowes. These are absolutely wonderful. They are well built, sturdy, and the lids always stay on. They also can be used as a step stool.

This is a picture of my show package, ready to travel, minus the canopy.









The black boxes with yellow tops contain all my products. These are the Super Boxes that I got from Lowes. The small black box on the right carries my knock-down display holders, cargo straps for my canopy weights, and my table cloths. The clear one on top is the administrative box. Also on the right are my 30×72 folding tables and director chair. The tables on the left are 24×48. I also carry a small cooler with bottles of water and Gator Aid. All this, plus the canopy fits in my short bed pickup and I can still close the tonneau cover.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

closetguy said:


> *Don't forget the chewing gum*
> 
> Like I mentioned in a previous blog, you don't know what you need at a show until you need it. I thought I threw everything except the kitchen sink in my boxes, but at the first couple of shows, I needed things that I didn't have. Simple things like band aids, aspirin, and a garbage bag were never considered. I carry a crescent wrench. I don't know why. There is not one nut on my canopy or show package to use it on, but the first time I cut my finger, I was wandering around the booth with a paper towel wrapped around my finger comfortable in the knowledge that I have a wrench, just in case. Now, why would I need a hammer? I didn't think I did, so I didn't initially carry one. My first few shows were on pavement. Then I did a show on grass. The ground was wet and I just pushed the stakes into the ground with my foot, no problem. At the end of the show, the ground had dried and I couldn't get the stakes out of the ground. What I needed was the claw on my hammer which was at home. So how did I get them out? I used my crescent wrench to pry them out….
> 
> ...


looks like you just about have this down to a science.
thanks for sharing your experiences with us, and please keep them coming!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Don't forget the chewing gum*
> 
> Like I mentioned in a previous blog, you don't know what you need at a show until you need it. I thought I threw everything except the kitchen sink in my boxes, but at the first couple of shows, I needed things that I didn't have. Simple things like band aids, aspirin, and a garbage bag were never considered. I carry a crescent wrench. I don't know why. There is not one nut on my canopy or show package to use it on, but the first time I cut my finger, I was wandering around the booth with a paper towel wrapped around my finger comfortable in the knowledge that I have a wrench, just in case. Now, why would I need a hammer? I didn't think I did, so I didn't initially carry one. My first few shows were on pavement. Then I did a show on grass. The ground was wet and I just pushed the stakes into the ground with my foot, no problem. At the end of the show, the ground had dried and I couldn't get the stakes out of the ground. What I needed was the claw on my hammer which was at home. So how did I get them out? I used my crescent wrench to pry them out….
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog, I appreciate it.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Don't forget the chewing gum*
> 
> Like I mentioned in a previous blog, you don't know what you need at a show until you need it. I thought I threw everything except the kitchen sink in my boxes, but at the first couple of shows, I needed things that I didn't have. Simple things like band aids, aspirin, and a garbage bag were never considered. I carry a crescent wrench. I don't know why. There is not one nut on my canopy or show package to use it on, but the first time I cut my finger, I was wandering around the booth with a paper towel wrapped around my finger comfortable in the knowledge that I have a wrench, just in case. Now, why would I need a hammer? I didn't think I did, so I didn't initially carry one. My first few shows were on pavement. Then I did a show on grass. The ground was wet and I just pushed the stakes into the ground with my foot, no problem. At the end of the show, the ground had dried and I couldn't get the stakes out of the ground. What I needed was the claw on my hammer which was at home. So how did I get them out? I used my crescent wrench to pry them out….
> 
> ...


Man you are a WEALTH of information. Greg3g and I just did our first show and man o man what an experience. I wish you had done this 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Don't forget the chewing gum*
> 
> Like I mentioned in a previous blog, you don't know what you need at a show until you need it. I thought I threw everything except the kitchen sink in my boxes, but at the first couple of shows, I needed things that I didn't have. Simple things like band aids, aspirin, and a garbage bag were never considered. I carry a crescent wrench. I don't know why. There is not one nut on my canopy or show package to use it on, but the first time I cut my finger, I was wandering around the booth with a paper towel wrapped around my finger comfortable in the knowledge that I have a wrench, just in case. Now, why would I need a hammer? I didn't think I did, so I didn't initially carry one. My first few shows were on pavement. Then I did a show on grass. The ground was wet and I just pushed the stakes into the ground with my foot, no problem. At the end of the show, the ground had dried and I couldn't get the stakes out of the ground. What I needed was the claw on my hammer which was at home. So how did I get them out? I used my crescent wrench to pry them out….
> 
> ...


this is great. 
Anyone considering setting up at a show should read this and learn the lessons before they even leave their home!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*It's In The Bag*

Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.

Like most everything else, when I went looking for bags I found too many choices and colors. There are plastic, paper, recycled, die cut handles, rope handles, frosted, matt laminated, and euro shopper. This list goes on and on. The only thing I was certain was that I didn't want any frilly, girly-looking bags. Cutting boards are loaded with mineral oil and can weigh up to 7 pounds. So it had to be tough to handle the weight and not paper-based because the oil would soak through it.

Most all my shipping boxes and packing material come from Uline. They have a huge selection of packaging stuff and I get it quick. The downside of Uline is the minimum quantities. Many items have a minimum quantity 1000. I was already using clear plastic, 2 mil bags to hold each board when it was ready to store or ship out. So after a month of indecision on a "shopping bag", I decided to just use the plastic bag the board was already sitting in, especially since I had already bought 1000 of them. I also have the dipping boards with the ceramic oil dipping bowel. I figured a low-cost small kraft (paper) bag would work for the bowel. Here again, the minimum quantities at Uline are huge and I didn't want to order 1000 because I only needed about 20. I was in Michael's craft store one day and noticed that they had plain brown, rope handle bags in different sizes, packaged 5 to a bundle. As luck would have it, they were 20% off. So I gathered up a bunch of them and I was done!

As it turned out, my bag choice worked perfect. During setup, I take the boards out of the plastic when putting them on display and set the empty bags at the back of my booth. When I sell one, I just pull out one of those bags and put the board back into it. I fold over the flap and keep it closed with a piece of blue painter's tape. Another woodworker exhibiter was standing behind my booth at a show talking to me when a customer bought a board. After the customer left, the woodworker made a comment that I had a good marketing angle going. I asked him what he meant and he said "That customer is going to walk around the show with that clear bag and everyone is going to see the board. It wouldn't surprise me if they get asked where they got the board". I hadn't thought about that. Even a blind squirrel will find a nut occasionally.

I have sold a lot of dipping boards with the ceramic bowl. I have only used one bag from Michaels. Most people buying my products already have a shopping bag from another booth and they just put the bowel in their bag. But I have it handled if they need one….


----------



## jcame (Aug 10, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *It's In The Bag*
> 
> Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for you to post more on this series everyday!! Hella info and very interesting,keep um comin' man. My wife and I have also been toying with the idea of getting into the shows so this could not come at a better time. I mainly do trim and casework but business has been slack to say the least so any advice is greatly appreciated. THANKS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *It's In The Bag*
> 
> Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experiences and information. I appreciate it.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

closetguy said:


> *It's In The Bag*
> 
> Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.
> 
> ...


Great idea, my have to use it someday.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *It's In The Bag*
> 
> Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.
> 
> ...


I also look forward to reading this post every day and always enjoy ( and learn from it)

many thanks
keep them comming.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *It's In The Bag*
> 
> Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.
> 
> ...


I was thinking as I read it-you need a clear bag…. sometimes the old lightbulb still works


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *It's In The Bag*
> 
> Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.
> 
> ...


You have provided some valuable insight and answered alot of questions that havnt been asked yet.
Pehaps we may see a future blog dealing with the financial gains. IE costs, sales, and profit


> ?


??

Thanks for posting


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *It's In The Bag*
> 
> Why is it that the seemingly simple things are the most difficult to deal with? I knew I needed something to provide customers to carry my products out of the booth, and I was certain it would be some kind of bag. Second only to my difficult decision on table cloth color, bags were a month long discovery process that drove me crazy. I had a good excuse for agonizing over table cloths since I am a stereotypical guy, and that has never been my thing, but I have probably carried home every type of shopping bag at one time or another. This should qualify me to make a quick informed decision.
> 
> ...


Rereading has given me a few pointers… thanks.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*

Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.

Here are my startup costs:

Trimline Canopy - $1095 with shipping (started with $250 Ez Up)
4 tables - $180
4 fitted table cloths - $190
4 Product transport boxes - $120
Propay merchant account - $39 per year
Knuckle buster, name plate, 400 card slips - $20
Director's Chair - $90
Administrative supplies - $150
Display stands - $30
Tent weights (4" concrete-filled PVC) and cargo straps - $60
Web Site - $10 per month

So it looks like I spent about $2000 to put myself in the position to participate in shows. This figure could be much lower if you go with an Ez Up or a used tent. A crafter next to me at a show had a Craft Hut brand that looked very similar to my Trimline. He bought it slightly used from another crafter for $400. I also purchased a Jet 16-32 drum sander and Grizzly Flap sander to speed up production. Total cost together was around $1000.

Of course this doesn't include product costs. There obviously is the wood, but also all the other incidentals. Since I am cranking out a lot of boards, I buy in volume to get discounts. I order 4 gallons of mineral oil at a time, two pounds of beeswax, 500 rubber feet, and 3 gallons of Titebond III glue. When you move into volume production it pays in the long run to buy materials in volume if possible.

Then there are entry fees into shows. Since I have only done small shows this year (1000 to 2000 attendance), the costs have range from $50 to $100. I have applied to a big Sugarloaf show in December which charged me a $45 jury fee. If I am accepted, the booth fee is $425. Entry fees can be a challenging issue. Many shows have a deadline six to nine months in advance and many of these promoters want the entry fee paid before the show deadline or with the application. So it's conceivable that if you were going to do 20 shows a year, you could have a few thousand dollars in entry fees tied up for a long time. I'm still wrestling with this one.

This may seem like a lot, but one good big show, or a few good medium size shows could recover all the startup costs. It's not realistic to expect to recover startup costs in a couple of months. It took me over a year with my closet business. But the indication from these small shows has me optimistic. My sales have ranged from $200 to $1000 gross, with a show average of $600. The $200 was a one day street festival which I won't do again. This is against products in the $10 to $95 range, with the average single sale in the $25 to $50 range. Sales per show are increasing, probably because of Christmas gift buying, so my show average should continue to increase. It's conceivable that I could recover my startup costs with a few more real good shows between now and the end of the year. I could also crash and burn at the next couple of shows and prolong the return on my investment. That's the risk/reward of being in this business.

In addition to the shows, I also have local and online sales. I continue to sell locally by word of mouth and through a separate web site. I also have sales on Etsy and other handmade crafts sites. I still consider this whole thing as a big science project, but as you can see, I have committed myself to see if it can be profitable. The jury is still out on that question. Even though all indications look promising, I need to get into bigger shows to have the potential to do a higher sales volume.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your highly detailed info. You have really laid out many of the trials of doing the show circuit. Beware of the lure of the bigger shows. Yes you will see more people go past your booth. What you really want are buyers. I have done my best shows at some smaller shows. $400-$2100( the most I ever paid for a show) eats up alot more profit than the $50-$100 shows.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


This has been very interesting in deed, I do appreciate your input to this form of selling….. thanks.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your insight. It has been very helpful.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Great series. You've provided quality information.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Great post, please keep us informed?


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Wonderful. It is really appreciated by us all that you have taken the time to share this info.

In regards to the shows you have done, and keeping in the woodworking theme= 
Are the majority of the other booths selling smaller items such as your?
Or are there vendors set up with 3 or 4 big items, and taking orders ??

Thanks again


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Great Information…a lot of things you have learned I am learning now but it helps to have your advance insight. Like the cardboard boxes vs the strong plastic boxes, nothing more embarrasing then having a box full of packing peanuts burst open going 70 mph down the road, true story  As for the EZUP, yea I had a storm rip one to shreds until I started using 24 inch long 3/8 rebar and a sledgehammer, I would pound the rebar into the ground next to each leg about halfway and then take two hose clamps and tighten the rebar to the legs, I did this on each leg and I never had a mishap again…When tear down I would take the sledge and loosen up the rebar by hitting it from side to side until I could pull them up out of the ground.

It also makes sense that with the economy it is better to take our products to where there is a higher concentration of potential customers in a shorter period of time. More people saw our product and bought and placed orders at the last show in three days then would have dropped in at the store/shop in 3 months.

Well to your supply list I do not see the small tv for the games  (you can hide it under the table)

Anyway Great post and Good timing….Thanx…


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


Daveintexas, all the shows I have done so far usually have a couple woodworkers selling smaller items. The last show I did had one turner selling pens, bottle stoppers, etc. and another one was selling traditional jewelry boxes, bandsaw boxes, and post office banks. I have seen woodworkers at larger shows selling outdoor furniture. In Atlanta, many fine furniture and commission woodworkers sell at our home shows. We have a Spring and Fall home show that is quite large and you get (for lack of better wording) a higher quality of customer than at a craft show. I did these shows for about three years selling custom closets and it wasn't uncommon to do $20,000 in sales per show. However, my booth fee was $2000.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


This is just what I was looking for I am about to start doing shows for a new item I came up with and have not seen anyone selling. For that matter I have tried to buy one myself and could not find one (don't ask what it is) For obvious reasons I have to keep it to myself until I have made enough of them to sell and have a small supply to take to shows. I will start to do shows in March but have 3 shops now that will sell on consignment. I will try to have a web site up before the end of Jan. My question is what would you say is a safe number of a specialty item to make and bring to a show? Who is your Pro pay merchant account with?
Good luck with the jury and keep us posted on your results. Try a mag called Sunshine Artists I have had good results with the information they put out.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


I subscribe to Sunshine Artists. It is worth every penny. I also subscribe to www.festivalnet.com. Propay is the merchant account, www.propay.com.

You never know what is going to sell at each show. I sell two products, cutting boards and dipping boards. I didn't sell any dipping boards at my first two shows. I sold 5 at the third show ($50 each). Most everything in the $25-$50 range sells well. I have a lot of $95 large boards (12×16) that I tend to sell one per show. My $50 medium board (10×11) is the best seller. I alway take 20 with me to each show. I sold all of them at a show two weeks ago.

You just have to make up a mix of inventory and go do a few shows and see what sells. You will eventually get a feel for what quantities you need.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Crash, Burn, Dog Paddle, or Soar*
> 
> Ok, everyone is asking about numbers, and even though I think it's too early to get into this, I will give you what I have so far.
> 
> ...


I use to do shows with and for my wife when we were in MD so I know and feel your pain closetguy. We got with a show promoter that demanded you do all there shows 6 or 8 a year on the east cost at $475 to 750.00 a show and you had to stay right until the last customer left no matter what, even if you sold out on Saturday. A lot of vendors said they would not do another show with them because they allowed people to bring in "junk made in china and Taiwan" don't get me wrong there are wonderful craftsmen in those countries but this was truly dollar store stuff and it sold because it was cheep! 
One guy I saw did very well, he had what looked like saw horses with branches stapled to one end and straw on the other end and had a sign saying RAIN DEAR $35.00 I thought it was a joke but he sold them out and had to go home Friday night stayed up all night and made 30 or 40 more. and sold out by Sunday afternoon. In fact he sold everything he made! He had spice racks made from what looked like pallet materials I thought to myself this guy knows what he is doing! I went over and tried to do small talk between customers and listened to what people were saying. They loved it! And this was truly S*&%. He used spar varnish and some of the stuff was still wet from the night before. 
His story was him and his wife were on the craft show circuit on the west coast mostly Calif. he hated the east coast because his sale were down here and he was only doing $55K that year and this was Sept all ready! He claimed he had done $85K before the end of August when he was out west and the show promoter here was the worst he ever worked with. That part I will agree with they were real bad and difficult to deal with. Even though we did poorly (sold 1 $22.00 item) at that show we did make up for it the next time out by selling 200 items. we marked everything down to $18.00. net cost per item was about $4.00 so that show paid for our start up and all of our materials but it was not until the 4th show that we saw real profits. By the 6th show we were sick to death of it and welcomed having our week ends back even though we were making good money it was just to hard to do with each of us having full time jobs. I sold the rest of our product on eBay which I will never do again but that's another story.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Good, the Bad, and the Horrible*

Ok, it was not quite crash and burn, but I got second degree burns from the Christmas in Lithia show this past weekend. I did make my booth fee and enough extra to buy groceries for two days, so I guess there is a bright side in there somewhere. You have to look hard.

In its 23rd year, this show is held at a local high school and was highly rated by local crafters. There were around 140 crafters. It was by far the easiest to unload and load into of all my shows. That is the only good thing I can say about it. My space was at the end of a dead-end hallway, off the main traffic flow. I sat there all weekend watching people start walking down my hallway, then turn around and go back. I wish I had a megaphone so I could yell at them "Wait, don't go!!".

Friday night setup was a fiasco. When I first got there, I complained to one of the coordinators that my booth was in front of two doors, one going into a classroom hallway and one was an outside exit. The response was "Just set your tables up in front of the doors. No one will be using these doors." I got my tables set up and my product out and a janitor came up to my booth pushing a trash bin and said she needed to get though to clean a classroom in the hall I was blocking. So I moved all my boards off a table, moved the table, and went about working on other things while I waited for her to come back through. After she was finished, I put everything back.

I was just about finished and two other people came by and said they needed to get into the hallway, so I gently slid the table a little to one side so they could squeeze through. About ten minutes later, they came out wheeling a cookie making machine for the football game. So here I go again taking the product off the table, moving the table and letting them through. When they got through the booth, they informed me that they had to get to the outside door that my other table was blocking. So I move product and the table, let them out, and put everything back. This happened three times during setup before I got out of there.

Saturday morning I found one of the coordinators and complained about all the problems. She apologized and said that no one would be going anywhere near there all weekend. I returned to my booth safe with the knowledge that this was behind me, or so I thought. There was a constant stream of school personnel going though my booth all week end to get into this hallway. To make matters worse, where my booth and an adjacent booth met, we blocked the entrance to the men's restroom. So whose booth became the gateway entrance to the restroom? You guessed it, yours truly.

I thought the term "bad show" meant that revenue wasn't too good. I guess this one would be classified as a "horrible show". They won't be getting a Christmas card from me this year, or a return appearance next year.

This was my fifth and final setup to accomodate all the "non-existent" personnel that would not be using these doors all weekend.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Horrible*
> 
> Ok, it was not quite crash and burn, but I got second degree burns from the Christmas in Lithia show this past weekend. I did make my booth fee and enough extra to buy groceries for two days, so I guess there is a bright side in there somewhere. You have to look hard.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Nice display though . . alll your research and hard work has paid off.

For "dead end displays" would there be any way to hang something from the ceiling at the beginning of the hallway indicating to people that your cutting board are down here. Something simple to hook in the T-Bar ceiling.

I'm sure that if you asked they would say no . . . but if you put it up I'm guessing the worst they could do is take it down and give you a slap. But . . . after reading your series and seeing how picky some of these places are with booths . . . they may just ban you from other shows. Anyhoo . . . just a thought.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

closetguy said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Horrible*
> 
> Ok, it was not quite crash and burn, but I got second degree burns from the Christmas in Lithia show this past weekend. I did make my booth fee and enough extra to buy groceries for two days, so I guess there is a bright side in there somewhere. You have to look hard.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you had such a terrible show. I can certainly understand your reluctance not to dawn there door step again.

I really appreciate the insight that your blog is providing to us here at Lumberjocks. Keep them coming….


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Horrible*
> 
> Ok, it was not quite crash and burn, but I got second degree burns from the Christmas in Lithia show this past weekend. I did make my booth fee and enough extra to buy groceries for two days, so I guess there is a bright side in there somewhere. You have to look hard.
> 
> ...


"Location, location, location" I guess it does not only apply to real estate. Look at it as a learning curve. I would try to get into a national show now that you have a few shows under your belt. Look into the Mountain Heritage Festival in WV over 75,000 attendees. You will have to Jury for it thought. Also the Thurmont, MD over 100,000 attendees . October Fest. They are *very lucrative* No information on the Internet but trust me these are big and you want to get in both. A guy I knew made sling chairs and sold out for a total show take of 35K in one week end these were 79 - 250 priced items. You need to bring 2 - 3 hundred items because you very likely will sell out. Hang in there!

In closing I would demand my money back OR a prime spot in the next show OR no entry fee the next year. I would council that if you do a show you need to do the same show 3 times before giving up that show unless you have a conflict in scheduling. Remember people remember you that buy from you and do expect to see you next time and will be disappointed if you are not there.

Catoctin Colorfest, Inc.
P.O. Box 33
Thurmont, MD 21788


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Horrible*
> 
> Ok, it was not quite crash and burn, but I got second degree burns from the Christmas in Lithia show this past weekend. I did make my booth fee and enough extra to buy groceries for two days, so I guess there is a bright side in there somewhere. You have to look hard.
> 
> ...


I have had a couple of shows like that where you at least break even, but it has been a pain in the back but hauling the 6 foot mantles and aromatic red cedar dining table with matching 5 ft benches and chairs paid off at the last show, I put all my 75-125.00 log jewelry boxes on the table and benches. I sold the table for 1800.00 and the lady paid in cash? and a smaller farm table for 600.00 and sold about 6 100.00 jewelry boxes. The good part was the networking and handing out cards, I had about 4 people want 12 foot mantles, and about 3-4 people interested in dining tables when their houses are finished.

I have an idea, I got a friend who is real successful at doing edge grain and face grain kitchen islands out of exotic woods, like Wenge, Mesquite, walnut, etc….what about a small l-shaped edge-grain counter island as one of your table tops and advertise custom islands and counters…good money in it, oh well just a thought….

Hang in there…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *The Good, the Bad, and the Horrible*
> 
> Ok, it was not quite crash and burn, but I got second degree burns from the Christmas in Lithia show this past weekend. I did make my booth fee and enough extra to buy groceries for two days, so I guess there is a bright side in there somewhere. You have to look hard.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of requesting a prime location for next year due to the troubles endured this time…. a "second chance" might be a good idea… "give and ye shall receive". Maybe they'll bend over backwards for you.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*It's Cold Outside*

Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.

To make matters worse, I got turned down for the Sugarloaf festival in December. This was going to be my first big indoor show. It seems that they felt they had enough woodworkers represented in the wood category. I didn't think you could ever have enough woodworkers. I have never understood why there are always a few woodworkers at these shows, but four times as many jewelry crafters. It must be a conspiracy.

At least the whole week wasn't a total loss. I had around $600 in online sales this week from Etsy and my Appalachian Craftsmen web site. Most all of it was cutting boards and a couple votive candle holders. It's funny that I am now on a first name basis with the UPS store people since I have made so many trips there this week. I hope this is an indication of increasing sales as we get closer to Christmas. There is a lot of anticipation with Etsy sellers right now about cyber Monday. I had never heard of this, but apparently the Monday after Black Friday is suppose to be heavy with online sales, so we'll see.

I have no more shows this year so I need to concentrate more on my online sales to make up the difference. Up to now, Etsy had been a disappointment. I have had a store with them since May with some sales, but considering the volume of traffic at their site, I expected more activity. It's a great site, well conceived and easy to use, but it's become so big that things tend get lost and shoved down to the bottom of the heap due to listing volumes. I think 98% of the products on Etsy are handmade jewelry. The forums are a good source of information and can sometimes be entertaining. I have never seen so many women whining because they have not become millionaires in the two months they have been selling on this site. Everything aside, you can find discussions on any craft subject, except for woodworking. Of course, that's what we have Lumberjocks for. Lumberjocks' own Woodmosaics has done very well on Etsy, so it can be lucrative with the right products. I also have stores at shophandmade.com and handmadefuzion.com.

Shophandmade.com is only about a month old and has a very professional appearance. It's free, but they ask for an optional donation as a percentage of each sale. You determine the amount as you list each item. It interfaces to PayPal and with time, may be a good alternative to Etsy. I'm not sure how they are driving traffic to their site, but since it's so new it will probably take a while for all that to settle in.

Handmadefuzion.com caught my eye a few months ago before they opened. They billed this site as a juried site and everyone had to fill out an application and submit pictures. I was selected and had the first wood products listed. I thought this would be real good since it was juried and should eliminate all the flea market stuff that is listed on Etsy under the woodworking category. Their fees are similar to Etsy with a listing fee and 3% of sales. The site is clunky and has a low-tech look, so I elected to list one item and wait for them to fix the bugs and see if they would do a better job on the interface. Unfortunately, they seem to be allowing junk on it. Now I am usually the last one to criticize another crafter, but taking a piece of wood and painting some stupid slogan on it is not woodworking. This is flea market stuff. So I am no longer active on this site. I also tried handmadecatalog.com for a while, but dropped it after a few months. They charge a monthly fee plus a percent of sales.

The most consistent sales I have had online have been on my Appalachian Craftsmen site. It was initially dead for most of the summer, but when I started posting my pictures on Flickr groups, traffic increased significantly, as well as sales. Even Marc Spagnuolo has commented on some of my boards on Flickr. My web page stats also have shown an increase in traffic from Facebook. I have an account with pictures posted on my page. I also have a lot of friends and family that are very active on Facebook. They in turn, have friends, and their friends have friends, and everyone sees my pictures when I periodically post one on my wall. It's kind of like a huge, growing spider web.

So what's my point? Most online handcrafted stores don't differentiate between flea market and quality wood products. Flickr is cool. Facebook is good if you have lots of friends that use it regularly. Your best online site will probably be your own site as long as you work constantly to promote it.

Oh, and it's still cold outside…….


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog. I appreciate all of your experiences you have been sharing throughout the series.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


Good infromation here. Thanks


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


It looks like you are going to stay with Internet marketing vs. Craft Show media. The big shows are hard to get into so maybe get one of the services that get you in. I have 2 shows I want to enter both in Sept and Oct and will most likely use them myself I wish I had tried earlier for fear that it may be to late all ready. Would-a, could-a, should-a. Famous last words.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


I look forward to your blog. Another good one.


----------



## rob1973 (Dec 3, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


I singed up for a shophandmade.com site myself but the other day I noticed something that really turned me off to using them. You may have noticed that when you list an item and you view the main page of the website your item(s) will show up quite often in the featured product list. When I first noticed this I was very happy that my items would get this type of exposure, as I'm sure most other sellers would. That was until I visited the site from another computer and noticed that my items suddenly were not showing up. I originally thought that maybe they just dropped out of the list over time as Etsy.com listings do. This was until I went back to my main computer and noticed that my items were always showing up on front page.

What I found out is that if you are logged into the site or your session is still active the site knows you're online and cycles your products through the main page for you to see giving you the impression that you are getting front page exposure of your products. However, if you are not logged in or your session has timed out (you wont see the "my store" link on the top right) your items do not show up. So in essence it's all for show to make you think you are getting front page exposure and you're not.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


Here I am sweating… 
Hey there I am just now re…reading all your posts… need more insight into the craft markets… and being in a different country… but still a woodworker….. trying to see how to go about it…. have just made contact with a boutique market… no junk… no imports… no franchises… no S.*&^... and so far no wood workers… or woodcraft… so… maybe I have a chance… only 58 on the waiting list… and it is a "Judged" market… first for me…but very upmarket… POSH even…
Wish Me Luck… LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


Update on the market… I got pipped by a doggie treats stand, and still no woodworkers… as you say lots of jewellry and even a boutique patty cake stall…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *It's Cold Outside*
> 
> Today was the start of another outdoor craft show for me with a 6AM setup time. I got up at 4:30AM, looked at my outside temperature gauge, saw that it was 30 degrees, and went back to bed. Call me a wimp, but I don't do below freezing. There's something just not right about icicles hanging off a canopy, and my down comforter was beckoning me back to bed. The high today was 42 and windy, so if anyone showed up at that show, they are better men and women than me. I hated losing my $150 entry fee, but that's business.
> 
> ...


Interesting info


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Wouldn't you know it.....*

Go Vols! For those who watched the Tennessee-Kentucky game last Saturday, I hope you saw me waving in the stands. I was the wet and cold person. Ok, so everyone was wet and cold. It was still a good game. It's amazing how 44 degrees feels like 34 when it's raining. We got there about two hours before kickoff and holed up in a sports bar on the strip and watched the final of the Georgia-Georgia Tech game. My wife had to practically drag me out when it was time to walk over to the stadium.

Well, it was bound to happen. After receiving notice about three weeks ago that I had not been accepted in the Atlanta Sugarloaf Festival, they called three days before show set up and tell me that I'm in. It was a difficult decision, but I turned them down because of the short notice. I completely zoned out and didn't hit a lick the whole week of thanksgiving because I knew I didn't have anymore shows. Had I known earlier, I would have had time to get ready for it. I have been selling quite a bit online over the past couple of weeks and I haven't taken the time to start replacing inventory. While I was talking to the promoter I took the time to ask the details of the show and was kind of blown away by the final cost.

This is a big indoor show and the booth cost is $425, but they estimate around 20,000 attendees. However, I didn't know that they require, but don't provide, pipe and drape for the booth. This was going to cost me an additional $200 for a total show cost of $625. I'm not sure which scenario changed my mind, the short notice or cost, but I just cannot justify in my mind that kind of cost for a 10×10 booth for three days. I may just stay with outdoor shows next year for this reason. If the weather is good, there is much better value.

Anyway, my online sales continue to hold steady. There's no doubt it's because of Christmas. I have a lot of people ordering multiples of the same item, so you know it's for gifts. I finally got started building my inventory back up this week, so I have lots of glued up boards sitting around the shop waiting for glue to dry. I also have a couple customers who have bought new houses (I didn't know people were still doing this), and need their closets done so I've got to leave a warm shop this evening and go on appointments on the other side of town. Hopefully, they are big $$ closets.

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## WoodMosaics (Sep 23, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Wouldn't you know it.....*
> 
> Go Vols! For those who watched the Tennessee-Kentucky game last Saturday, I hope you saw me waving in the stands. I was the wet and cold person. Ok, so everyone was wet and cold. It was still a good game. It's amazing how 44 degrees feels like 34 when it's raining. We got there about two hours before kickoff and holed up in a sports bar on the strip and watched the final of the Georgia-Georgia Tech game. My wife had to practically drag me out when it was time to walk over to the stadium.
> 
> ...


After doing shows for 15 years I gave up on them several years ago. With the high cost of most shows and gas to get there, a lot of the time I would be lucky to break even. I finally decided when I got a hankering to go to a show that I would just pitch a couple Lazy Susans and some boxes in the ditch, and pretend I went. That way I could stay home and get more done around here. Either way I ended up about the same, money wise. That is when we started doing it on the internet.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Wouldn't you know it.....*
> 
> Go Vols! For those who watched the Tennessee-Kentucky game last Saturday, I hope you saw me waving in the stands. I was the wet and cold person. Ok, so everyone was wet and cold. It was still a good game. It's amazing how 44 degrees feels like 34 when it's raining. We got there about two hours before kickoff and holed up in a sports bar on the strip and watched the final of the Georgia-Georgia Tech game. My wife had to practically drag me out when it was time to walk over to the stadium.
> 
> ...


I am doing a small one this saturday, 10a till 3p. Entry fee was only $35. I still have alot of inventory left from the show Greg and I did back in October, so I don't have much to prep for this weekend.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Wouldn't you know it.....*
> 
> Go Vols! For those who watched the Tennessee-Kentucky game last Saturday, I hope you saw me waving in the stands. I was the wet and cold person. Ok, so everyone was wet and cold. It was still a good game. It's amazing how 44 degrees feels like 34 when it's raining. We got there about two hours before kickoff and holed up in a sports bar on the strip and watched the final of the Georgia-Georgia Tech game. My wife had to practically drag me out when it was time to walk over to the stadium.
> 
> ...


Good luck on the closets. Retail sales are 10.2 billion over last year, I think you may have lost a few thousand dollars the big shows are where the $$$ is at for sure.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Wouldn't you know it.....*
> 
> Go Vols! For those who watched the Tennessee-Kentucky game last Saturday, I hope you saw me waving in the stands. I was the wet and cold person. Ok, so everyone was wet and cold. It was still a good game. It's amazing how 44 degrees feels like 34 when it's raining. We got there about two hours before kickoff and holed up in a sports bar on the strip and watched the final of the Georgia-Georgia Tech game. My wife had to practically drag me out when it was time to walk over to the stadium.
> 
> ...


Still looking for the meaning of life at the markets… lol


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*2008 Summary*

Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.

I guess the best way to summarize my science project is to say it has been an interesting ride this year. It all started in January with a cutting board I made for myself which somehow turned into craft shows and shipping products all over the country from Internet sales. I've gone from exclusively cutting thousands of feet of melamine, to my shop having red, purple, and dark brown dust all over the place from padauk, purpleheart, and walnut boards. A pint of Titebond glue use to last me a year. I have gone through five gallons so far this year.

I spent most of the summer building inventory, analyzing the craft business model and learning about craft shows and online sales. The first of my three shows this year didn't start until October and I only got into three because I missed the application deadline on most of them (I was a no-show at one due to weather). I won't make that mistake in 2009. I have a stack of applications right now with deadlines clearly marked on my calendar.

In March, I joined Etsy and set up a shop. I also created another web site with shopping cart that I promote in different places in cyberspace. I didn't make my first online sale until June on Etsy. In fact, I had three sales in June. It then went quiet until around Thanksgiving. From Thanksgiving to the week before Christmas, I sold 25 boards, some candle holders, and coaster sets between Etsy and my Appalachian Craftsmen web site, with the majority coming from the AC site. I was surprised at the sudden activity on the AC web site. The referring URLs were coming from Flickr, Google, and my craft show site (DGM Woodworks). Just about every day resulted in one or two sales. I have spent a lot of time this year posting pictures and blogging all over the place, including getting mentioned in others blogs. I think some of this exposure is starting to pay off. However, it is still a bad economy and I think online sales are going to continue to suffer until we get out of this funk.

Packing and shipping was another learning experience. I found out the hard way that when you wrap a board with bubble wrap, it grows in size by another couple of inches (duh!). I had bought a bunch of boxes from Uline, only to have to buy more to accommodate the larger size requirements because of padding. Styrofoam peanuts and bubble wrap add a lot of bulk to an item. I also didn't anticipate people ordering multiple items. I had a customer order three large boards and another order four dipping boards. I had to go to Office Max and get boxes big enough to accommodate multiple items.

Most of my items ship via UPS with the occasional small item going through USPS. Shipping via UPS is very simple when you have a UPS online account and order their free printer labels. I originally bought 8½ x 11 labels at the office supply store, but if you have an account, they will provide free labels. I just slap a label on the box and drop it off at my local UPS store. Shipping via USPS is just about as easy, however you have to download and install their shipping software to do the same thing. Unfortunately, I cannot pay online because I need a special printer to print the postage label, so I just print the mailing label and take the package to the post office and pay for it there. USPS is a little cheaper and will deliver to post office boxes, but I hate standing in lines, which seems to always cost me about 15 - 20 minutes.

One surprising side benefit of the craft shows is the few "after the fact" sales. I had a couple of people call me before Christmas from a card they picked up in my booth during a show. These were local, so I just delivered them myself.

My inventory took a huge hit because of all the sales in December and I had planned to try to replace as I sold, but surprisingly, my closet business all of a sudden increased making December my best month this year. I had a lot of repeat and referral customers buying new homes and so I worked on installations up until a couple of days before Christmas and started back at it the day after Christmas. This turn of events put me back into "melamine mode" for most of the month. Working on two fronts in December made it really intense. Fortunately, my next show is not until the last weekend of March so I have time to get my inventory caught back up. I also have just finished some jigs for a new product line I will be offering this year. I'll be posting those projects soon.

So, I am anxiously looking forward to the 2009 craft season. Now that I have gotten past the initial startup shock and have a little experience under my belt, it's not as scary or confusing to me. So far, I have found that I really enjoy doing the shows and feel confident that I have desirable products and the right price points. It feels good to get instant feedback from perfect strangers and that people are willing to buy my products. - Later -


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this series. It has been entertaining and educational.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


This has been a very informative series of blogs. I appreciate you taking the time to share your experiences and insight. I wish you a successful 2009.


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Trying to ramp up my woodworking and freelance graphic design and some of this information is very helpful.


----------



## WoodMosaics (Sep 23, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


I wish you lots of luck at the shows, for myself, I'll pass on them.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


I occassionally hear of people on some of these forums selling stuff, but I never hear how they came out when it's all said and done with. Is it really worth your while ? Or are you makeing about $5 an hour ? I really don't see how a guy can get anywhere when you have to pay a rediculous booth fee, or a commision. Heck it's tough enough trying to get anywhere even without those expenses. I feel if your not makeing atleast $35 an hour your pissin in the wind.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


I don't work for five dollars an hour either. Booth fees are just another deductible business expense, and some people would say you're pissing in the wind if you are not making $150 an hour. It's all relative. No one has ever paid me to sit in my chair at home on the weekends, but so far, people are paying me to sit in a chair all weekend at craft shows…


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for all the information that you have put into this blog series. Greg3G and I have started down the slppery slope of craft shows. It was a disappointing start for me (he has done better than me and oohs and aahs don't cover the cost of wood I found out), but no plan survises the first contact in tact. Reading your series has pointed out things that I never even really considered, including table clothes (I got blue-gray, they were on sale in 2 sizes).

I will probably pick you brain at some point, and you only live 4 hours from me.

Thank you again.


----------



## Sef (May 28, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to post this series. I have been interested in shows for a while, and recent times have really got me looking in that direction. You've given a lot of insight into the good and bad of the craft show circuit, and given me more to chew on. Good luck with the '09 season, and I hope you'll keep us apprised of how things go.
Sef


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


It really didn't answer my question.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


Closetguy - Thank you for taking the time to write this blog series. It was VERY interesting and informational.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


quite the journey! 
Congrats on your successes


----------



## jSchrock (Dec 28, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


That's very good article you wrote. Do you see this as a possible full-time thing or just a way to cover cost of the commitment to wood?


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


thanks.. good informaiton


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *2008 Summary*
> 
> Well, it was a good decision to turn down the last minute invite into the Atlanta Sugarloaf show. I visited the show and it didn't look like there were more than 100 crafters and a lot of empty spaces. I got a hold of the final show numbers and it was dismal. Sugarloaf Shows tend to average 15 - 20,000 attendees and total sales of over one million per show. In fact, some of their shows hit over two million in total sales. The Atlanta show had 4500 attendees and only $267,000 in sales. They also canceled the 2009 show.
> 
> ...


JSchrock, if I saw it only covering the cost of wood, I wouldn't do it. I make my living in woodworking and I have to make a profit. If I can't, I will find something else to do because I actually prefer to play golf, rather than cut wood. The craft thing was just a result of needing something to do and to see if I could develop another source of revenue. It has done that, but it's sporadic at best. I don't see doing it full time to generate a living in this economy. My closet business generates far more revenue. I think though, that it can be a good supplemental income, especially during retirement or instead of taking a part time second job for some. I beats being a greeter at Wal-mart.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Rain, rain, go away*

I've had a few emails lately from LJs asking why I have been suspiciously quiet for the last few months. I just didn't have anything to write about. I use to say that everything I know I learned in kindergarten. However, I just recently learned an important lesson. Craft shows suck when it's cold, rainy, or both.

March is maybe too early for outdoor shows here in Atlanta. I have so far participated in three shows. The first one, the Conyers Cherry Blossom Festival, is the first big show of the year with average attendance of 50,000. I pulled my trailer over to the site Friday morning in a downpour. I think the fastest speed I could safely reach on the Interstate was about 40. It was raining so hard when I got there that I just dropped my trailer behind my booth space and went home. I didn't show back up until 6 AM Sunday. Saturday was completely rained out. Some of the crafters that setup in the rain on Friday, no longer had a tent by Sunday because of straight-line winds and storms on Saturday. Sunday gave way to howling wind and temperatures in the high forties. I started the day out with a hooded sweatshirt and by noon the temperature had dropped so much that I added a fleece jacket on top of it. I was surprised how many people actually came out on Sunday. It was just enough to allow me to realize a small profit after expenses. Many of the crafters around me didn't make their booth fee, so I felt real lucky. I keep thinking what it could have been with two full days and decent weather.

I was whipped after this show. I have a one day show set up and a two day+ setup. The one day consists of an Ez-Up tent, all tables, and half of my product inventory. It's real easy and quick to setup. My two day setup uses a Trim Line tent, a couple of tables, a large shelving system, and most of my inventory. It is real tough setting up and tearing down my two day package in one day.

The next show, also in March, was a one day Saturday show in a very affluent neighborhood in Atlanta called Virginia-Highland. Now I assume when the weather forecast is for partly cloudy, it also means partly sunny. I didn't see any sunshine until after the end of the show. Here again, it was cold and a little windy all day with customers walking around in designer winter jackets. This show is at the corner of a major intersection and in the heart of the restaurant section, so there is normally a lot of foot traffic. Traffic was light all day and if I wasn't working, I think I would have stayed inside most of the day also. Again, I was able to squeak out a small profit, but much smaller than I would have expected.

My recent two day show, the Smyrna Jonquil Festival, gave way to mid 80s and sunny skies all weekend. This show was a crafters ideal weekend. It had perfect weather, great location, and thousands of customers. My booth was packed all weekend. Everyone was blown away by my products, then they walked out without buying anything. It was the saddest thing I've ever experienced, and the worst Saturday sales I have seen to date. All the other crafters I talked to experienced the same thing. Sunday, however, was a different animal. I quadruple my sales from the previous day in the first 30 minutes of the opening. Still, total sales were disappointing considering the weather and how large the crowds were.

I've noticed that the Government is releasing a lot a press lately with "U.S. recession appears to be easing" or "Consumer confidence is increasing". This is nothing but smoke and mirrors. People are still not buying. My closure rate on closets is still dismal. I have been fortunate that I have had a large basement remodel with a lot of custom casework going for the past month. I also just closed a sale on a very large multiple closet project last week. I just don't have the continuous influx of jobs that puts me in a comfort zone. My primary local source for thermofoil doors just closed last month and I'm still getting bankrupt notices from the courts for builders I use to do a lot business with. It's still brutal out there, but I somehow continue to survive.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Rain, rain, go away*
> 
> I've had a few emails lately from LJs asking why I have been suspiciously quiet for the last few months. I just didn't have anything to write about. I use to say that everything I know I learned in kindergarten. However, I just recently learned an important lesson. Craft shows suck when it's cold, rainy, or both.
> 
> ...


Not a pretty picture. My son-in-law is not working and the theater company my daughter is with downtown Atlanta is struggling to stay alive as well. I pick up a nice job here and there but no one is knocking down my door with work. I am happy to see the market is coming back and I am no longer -72% on my investments, now its -36.% so at least things are going in the right direction right?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Yearly Summary*

I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.

Since I have never done a show outside of a recession, I still have no reference point as to how well this business could be under a normal economy. The first part of this year was miserable. I battled bad weather that canceled some show days. I had some shows that had perfect weather and a very high attendance, but sales barely covered my expenses. My shows ranged from small one day street fairs to large three day art festivals. With all this under my belt, I still have no idea what is going to sell well at a show because every one is different.

The only correlation I can see is that price points drive each particular show rather than the product. I would have a show where everyone is buying in the $50-$100 range one weekend, and the next weekend 10 miles away, they would only be buying in the $10-$35 range. The only consistency seems to be the price points. Last year and up until the middle of this year, I only carried endgrain boards which put my products in the $35 - $100+ range. Sales were very good last year, but this spring, they were way down. Around May, I started making a wide selection of face grain boards in different sizes that ranged from $10 - $30. All of a sudden sales spiked and I was having trouble keeping enough inventory built to handle each show. Obviously, everyone loved the new boards, but I suspect it was the price point. So, I went to show with a huge inventory of face grain boards, and guess what? The higher price end grain ones were flying off the shelf. I brought over half the face grain ones back home and had to increase my end grain inventory the following week. (This was after I banged my head against the wall for a while trying to figure it out). Coming back from a show with a lot of cash is good, but I still want to know why.

If I had to pick one product to single out, it is bookmarks. I got carried away this spring and made up around 500 bookmarks. I have about 10 left. It was a real unconscious and lucky move on my part because at a couple of shows, bookmarks kept me from losing money. They always sold well, but not as well as I would have thought for a $5 item. I was averaging about 10 a show during the first half of the year. However, I hit one show this fall and sold just fewer than 100 of them. It was on a Sunday and the bible thumpers were out in force. Overall, two thirds of my bookmark inventory was sold at the fall shows.

This fall, particularly September and October, were completely different shows from the spring ones. I have never experienced people lined up out my booth with my products in hand waiting in line to check out. It was pretty intense. I made the mistake of booking two back to back shows in October with one of them being out of State. I thought I had plenty enough inventory to handle both shows, but the first one, which was three days long, cleaned me out. I had a lot of boards that were at least a year old sitting in a cabinet because I didn't think they were pretty enough to sell. I emptied these out and took them to the next show and sold them all, for a reasonable price. In fact, I even increase the price on a few items from the previous show, and it didn't slow down the customers. My Dad accused me of price gouging, and I just replied "Supply and demand".

So are spring shows not as good as fall ones? I believe the answer is yes. Every experienced crafter I have talked to at shows always tells me that the falls shows are much better. I can understand this, but was the spring shows really bad this year because of the recession? I also believe this is the case because many long time crafters at these shows were not doing any better than me. Some of them gave me their sales numbers from previous years, and this spring seem to average about 75% below their normal sales for the same show. I was up about 25% at the 2009 fall shows compared to 2008 so I am assuming that the economy has taken a positive swing from spring to fall this year. The only people making money this spring were the food vendors. One thing I did note is that this spring, everyone was paying in cash. This fall, everyone was using plastic. When they use plastic, they tend to buy multiple and higher priced items. It wasn't uncommon for someone drop $300 or more and walk out with an armload of stuff.

This year resulted in wild swings. I went to each show with absolutely no expectations. Some would return 1.5 times booth fee and some would return 20 times booth fee. I had trouble staying awake at a few also. I set up in the rain at some shows and closed early because of rain at some shows. I started out the day at some in a T-shirt and finished the day wearing three jackets. At one show, I had to change my shirt three times because the humidity was so high I was sweating buckets of water. Craft shows can be a miserable way to make a living, but they can also be a lot of fun. I have made a lot of new friends this year and have socialized with friends this year that I met last year. The number of repeat customers is very high and word of mouth tends to drive sales between shows. I am still trying to figure out how to become wealthy at this, but until that happens, I just keep plodding forward with a goal in mind.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


I for one really appreciate your insight.

Steve.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


I am just at the point where I figure I will give the craft shows a go, so thanks for the insight. I also have the TWC and timber sales as part of my overall business.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


This is great info - I suspect that the fall shows are better as well, I think that these items like cutting boards and boxes start selling well as people are thinking about school starting back up and entertaining inside the house rather than out back on the deck.

Though the economy this fall has been better than the spring. I work in manufacturing, and there were work stoppages in the first quarter, but right now we are running FULL OUT….which is a much more fun problem.
Even with all the political stuff out there, I think that there is a feeling that things have at least bottomed out - so there is less aprehension about discretionary spending on arts and crafts.

Thanks again for the insights.
Dave


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


I think that you have hit on some of the basics without realizing I don't really do shows but my wife has for several years which means I am involved. Fall shows usually are better ( pay attention Larry) not because they are in the fall but because fall, for us above the equator is the prelude to Christmas. Lots of people do spend money on gifts. Once you get to know other exhibitor, you will find that they will identify 'good' shows vs. shows that are so-so. You will also find that your products need to cover a spectrum of prices. Having $5 items will make people stop and look and some of them will buy higher priced items. You may also find that some things that are really in demand one year won't get a second look the year after. When the selling season arrives you need to have a big stock laid on for the entire season. some items you will sell at give-a-way prices the following year or they may be next years hot items. If everything was predictable it wouldn't be any fun. and one important thing. Take the time to walk around and see what others have and how they price it. It can ruin you day when you are try to sell $5 bookmarks while someone else has similar ones for $4.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


I've been following your series and appreciate your insights. Nothing is better than an observant participant. Thanks for taking the time to write this.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


Just read all of this blog, WOW! Thanks for sharing this, priceless information.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


Very interesting blog. I also just read through the entire series. The whole idea of selling my work is interesting, but I would need to learn a lot more. This is a great help.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


I love your blog . . . when is the movie coming out? lol

I think that what you have done here is great and can bring someone to the reality of shows and fairs. I have sold at a few shows (only indoor ones) and it is hard work. I mostly have my work in regular art galleries and usually take them out and shift around a couple of times. if they don't sell eventually I just sell them in a craft show. I do these shows only once a year or so just to unload stuff I can't sell in galleries. I guess I like doing these shows but that's because I don't do them very often. anyway, your blog is very enlightening.

just one thought i have. why not make one or two super high priced items (something that is 5-10 times your average price) and is a real eye catcher. The idea is if you sell this high profit high priced item once or twice a year, you can give an instant (and huge) boost to your bottom line. I figure there is always at least one millionaire in the crowd. just a thought.

russv


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


Great analysis….I don't do craft shows….I used to help a friend many years ago but have never tried selling my own creations (probably due to fear that I wouldn't sell one item).....I think the shows are a great indicator of what is going on in the minds of consumers though….and I think the price points you mention are a great guage….it was so many years ago also….My friend made shadow box clocks with dried flowers, seeds and herbs in the boxes…very nice…some cheap…some not so….and the shows were such that at times she would sell out the cheap ones…others…I would help her pack the cheaper ones back up….I don't recall any time that there was an even amount of sales for each price level….she would always bring items that were cheaper…up to fairly expensive…..as like you said…no one can seem to guage the minds of the participants….good luck though on your endeavors….it's a tough way to make a living…but it can be done….lots of hard work though…


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *The Yearly Summary*
> 
> I started this blog series back when I first started doing shows as a diary to show what it takes to start up and actually do craft shows. It was more of a "lessons learned" through the school of hard knocks, because being a newbie, I didn't have a clue. Even though I blog about shows and what I am doing in my shop at DGM Woodworks, that site is subdued somewhat, because it is geared toward my customers. Now that I have over a year under my belt, I have a more educated point of view on the subject.
> 
> ...


i have used your insite a lot (even stole a idea ie: dipping trays) your bloging helped awnser a lot of questions when i was starting out. you are corect it is hard work after a show i am burnt out. lots of ups and downs in sales but i have only been doing this for about 4 months now


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*State of the Southern Craft Shows*

So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.

This weekend's show in Atlanta's Chastain Park continued the buying streak. It seems that walnut is "in" this year. Anything with walnut or walnut and cherry combinations are hot sellers. I took four large walnut end grain boards to a show last month and sold them all in one day. I took 9 with me this weekend and sold them all. The lazy susans have been moving very well. I used the batch of Big Leaf maple that I acquired a few months ago to make these with various contrasting woods and the customers love them. Six of them went to new homes this weekend.

My dipping boards have been a big hit at the last two shows. I sold out last month, and had I not made a double batch a few weeks ago, I would have sold out this weekend. I did sell out of the walnut, jatoba, and quilted maple combination. The biggest surprise is the bookmarks. I was selling 50 to 75 per show last year with one fall show selling 150. This year, I'm selling maybe 10 per show. This also tracks with the less expensive face grain boards. They sell in the range of $15 to $35, but I sold very few this weekend.

Last year, 90% of my customers were paying with cash. This year it has reversed to 90% credit/debit cards. I think this is the reason I'm seeing larger and multiple purchases at the shows. Craft shows are driven by impulse buying and the customer's return to plastic this year is feeding the frenzy. This is good for me.

I have been doing higher-end shows this year. Most of these are in areas with a lot of disposable income. I'm doing a large show in Tennessee in a couple of weeks that is cut from a different mold. It's in its 48th year and has a very high attendance, but tends to lean toward the country craft side. It will be interesting to see if the less expensive boards and bookmarks become the selling leaders at this show.

Shots from this weekend


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


congrats on your sales What is a dipping board?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


I love your set up and stands…
Have been reading your blogs avidly…


----------



## wichle (May 2, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


OK! Good info however I too would like to know what a dipping board is??


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


Look at this link for dipping boards.

This is the design that sold out this weekend.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


Nice work…I am glad to hear that business is good. My wife and I like to go to alot of craft shows when they around our neck of the woods…but I have never had a display in one. Looks like fun.
I am another one who doesn't know what a dipping board is…do you use it for dips and chips?


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


Good job, I love your displays… They are eye catching. I love your write ups also, Thanks!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


Really nice work. I like the dipping board.
I also love your display… shows off nicely.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


I see your set up is different from last year looks great i like the wall of cutting boards i assume that breaks down for transport. your booth looks very professional good lick this year


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


I changed my booth setup a couple times last year. When I first started in 2008, I used tables in a "U" shape, but as my products increased, I ran out of room. So I built a shelving system, but in operation it was too bulky and took forever to put up and tear down. The current one is four shelf units and it takes longer to pull them out of my trailer than to setup. I actually got the idea from Woodenwonders. She has the nicest booth display I have ever seen, so I built the *********************************** version. It's basically the same frame operation, but she uses cloth for the shelves. I imagine it is considerably lighter than mine and definitely looks more classy.

My booth challenge has always been trying to find space when I add new products. I added lazy susans and wine bottle holders this year and I had to come up with an efficient way to display them. This is the reason I added another stepped display and moved the face grain boards to the back table. There are numerous ways to display items, but this way works for me right now. I'm sure I will change it again when I add more items or see a better idea. I'm always on the prowl at shows looking at others displays.


----------



## WoodenWonders (Mar 9, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


Your booth does look a lot like mine . I wanted something that did not take up much space in my vehicle. PVC Pipe reinforced with metal piping, Canvas and a few pieces of wood. I had a show in East Lansing this past weekend and nearly sold out. People are definately in the buying mode.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


Hi closetguy -

Please excuse my lack of tact, but do you mind telling us what you charge for some of your items, like the dipping board for instance? I'd really like to someday do what you're doing and am curious as to what price range you charge for your items.

If you don't want to divulge, I understand.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


closetguy has a link on his home page to his esty site they sell for $50.00 i have made a few and they are hit and miss in sales


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *State of the Southern Craft Shows*
> 
> So far, shows for this year have been much better than last year. The crowds are large and everyone has been in a buying mood. This translates into more sales, and even more work to constantly replenish inventory. My big sellers last year were lower cost items in the $5 - $35 range. This year everyone is back to buying my higher priced items.
> 
> ...


I agree, the dipping boards can be hit or miss. In years past, I would have shows where I would sell one, and shows where I would sell 3 or 4. Obviously, the demographics of the show have an effect, but I found out last year that the visual appeal of the wood selection and combination makes a huge difference.

For example, I carried these two designs around to shows all last year and never sold one:


















I sold out of this design at every show last year. I took five with me each time. 








I don't understand it, but I experience this same phenomenon with all my products . I don't see that big of a difference between the second and third picture, but it makes a difference in sales. You just have to try different things to find out what appeals to the buying public. What speaks to me, doesn't always speak to to others.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Percent of Items Sold*

There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.

I generally have three size boards in both end grain and face grain. Anything smaller is useless and anything bigger presents a transport problem. My sizes are:

Large - 12×16
Medium - 10 ½ x 11
Small - 7×10

Other than cutting boards, I have bookmarks, lazy susans, dipping boards, and wine bottle balancers. The wine holder and lazy susans have only been sold at my last three shows so their numbers are skewed in relation to everything else. The lazy susans have been selling pretty good.

This is the percentage of sales by category based on 472 items sold over the past 8 shows. This information is important for me to know so I can adjust my inventory accordingly.










As you can see, bookmarks are the sales leaders. These are the $5 item that moves well at most shows. The jury is still out on the wine bottle holders. I generally sell a couple at each show, but if they don't pick up soon, I may trade the space they are taking up with a different product. The breadboards (7×20) are hot at every show. I sold out of them at every show last fall and they continue to sell well this year.

I don't track which style of board sells the best because I know that from experience. Last year the all walnut end grain boards just sat on the shelf. This year they are hot and I have sold out a few times. Go figure. Next year it may be something else.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Great idea for tracking sales. Have you ever sold any breadboxes? I have made a few for family and they seem to like them, but usually for storage of stuff. I was just wondering if you have seen any sold or have sold them yourself.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the break down… I need to work out an inventory of only a few styles for the markets… This will give me more to think about…


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Very fascinating summary! It would be interesting to add labor hours and pricing into the equation-would make a great article. As the economy (hopefully) starts to recover again, I wonder if you will start to see a shift back to the pricier items.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Very fascinating!

I have also noticed that the little cheap items are popular.


----------



## steve1627 (May 12, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Closetguy that is a most interesting review and just the kind of information that I wish were shared more often. As I near retirement age and am considering craft work as a supplemental income and expanded hobby, it's good info. 
I follow your blogs and profile often. Thanks.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have a particular wood combo that I feel does really well (Walnut and Ambrosia Maple) This combo gets the most oohs and awws and sells the best for me so I make my inventory heavy to that style, sort of my signature board. I'll add some pics to my LJ Craft Blog.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm guessing Breadboards are similar to cutting boards, but with a handle (kinda like a paddle)?


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


I've added $5 (bookmarks) and another $6 item in order to just keep the cash flow going. At the end of the day, week, month… the biggest data point is how much cash is in your pocket as opposed to the hourly rate you recieved for any one item.

Steve.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Thank for the info. I need to do this also. different strokes for different folks. Never know what will be hot the next time out.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


I have never been in a craft show but have gone to many to view. I have wondered how much money is made as profit at these shows after the craftspeople spent their time in building their crafts, their expenses in renting the booth space, expenses of tents and displays and the time spent at the craft show setting up, being there and taking all down after the show.
Most people I talk to at these shows complain about the sales and little profits.
Is this the same for Lumberjocks selling wood crafts at these shows?


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


Excellent breakdown. I'm sure this data comes in handy.


----------



## richardf (Nov 8, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Percent of Items Sold*
> 
> There has been a lot of active craft show discussion lately since we are in the middle of the season for some of us. I was running my spreadsheets the other day and decided to post some numbers to show what is selling here in the South. I took the last eight shows and did a pie chart of the percentage of sales for each category.
> 
> ...


I think I can relate to the customer. A few years ago, I was at a glass blowers studio and I was amazed at all the nice stuff, but money was a little tight back then. I wanted some of the bowls or glass fishes he was producing but for the lack of funds I ended up buying a multi colored glass paperweight. I think that is why the bookmarks are popular, they are cheap but they are a handcrafted item from the vendor of interest.

As for my story, I still wanted the more expensive item, but unfortunately the studio shut down and there were no more sales. Maybe you will have repeat customers who bought the bookmarks and will return later and buy the higher priced piece that they wanted. I still have that glass paperweight on my desk, and still waiting for the next open studio from this vendor.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*

I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.

Last year brought phenomenal sales, but this year finished out at three times last year. I literally had nothing left in my booth at the end of Sunday. Cutting boards, lazy susans, wine tilts, and post office bank boxes moved like water. At one point on Saturday morning, they were lined up out my booth and across the street as I frantically processed credit cards. I also took a bunch of votive candle holders and coasters that had been sitting in a cabinet all year and they were all gone by mid-Saturday.

I took 40 wine balancers (tilts) with me and they initially moved slowly. However, I was set up in the middle of the street across from a sports bar and the owner bought two on Friday to display on the shelf behind the bar. Once this happened, they started moving quickly with many customers telling me they saw them in the bar and wanted one. I sold the last one on Sunday morning.

I took ten 16" and fifteen 13" lazy susans. All the 13" sold out by Noon on Saturday. Only two of the 16" sold and I have orders for a 24" and 30". Degoose and I have privately discussed what size sells the best. He does better with 20" and up. My best selling ones are the 13". My decision on this size is based on logistics. All have sold well at all my shows, but the 13" always sells three to one over the 16". The price difference is only $20, but could be the primary reason. The 16" sells better online, so go figure.

Cutting boards were a mixed bag. I sold out all three sizes of my less expensive face grain boards. I don't remember how many I brought with me, but it was significant. I didn't sell any small end grain boards (7×10) and only one large (12×16). However, I had about 12 medium ones (10×11) and sold all but one. Here again, the all walnut end grain boards were the first ones to go. This year was definitely the year of walnut end grain boards at my shows. The puzzling item was my 7"x20" bread board. This style face grain board sold out last year, but I only sold one this year. I couldn't make these boards fast enough last year, but they have moved slowly at all my shows this year. I'm still scratching my head over this one.

This was my first big show with the PO bank boxes. I took 33 with me and brought back one. The only reason I brought one back is because I dropped it on the pavement and scratched two corners. These things are priced at $60 for the Grecian door and $90 for the early 1900s door. I had many customers buying multiples for Christmas gifts. They were definitely a huge hit and drew a large audience at the front of my booth.

Finally, and of course, the bookmarks moved well all weekend. I had about 600 with me and some styles completely sold out. I think I sold around 200. This is the southern Bible belt region and I always see a huge increase in bookmark sales on Sunday at this show.

I kept a little product back in my shop, but I have to crank it up a notch to get enough widgets for another show in a couple if weeks. This is my third year doing this next show and even though it is a small one, it has always been a good one for the size. It will also be my last for the year. My Internet sales will start increasing about mid-November and I've got to spend early November re-building my inventory.

I've had both good and bad shows all year, but this year is averaging higher sales over last year. I've also tried quite a few new shows and found some keepers for next year. The only way to find good shows is to do bad shows and not get discouraged. I'll go to a nice size show and do $300 one weekend and go to the next one and do $5000. You never know what to expect from sales, weather, or product popularity. Last year everything with ash was popular. This year it was walnut. All you can do is have a little of everything and pay attention to the first few shows of the year to see what seems to be "in".

One thing is certain. I'll be back out there again next year.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


I am so glad for you, As I was reading your post and you said you did three times last year which I would have guessed was in the 4 - 6K range. I guess it makes it all worth while and makes you feel good that people like what you make. Supper congratulations.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


Yea, I don't mind gloating on this one. It was the highest grossing show I have had since starting this journey.


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


i only wish i could learn more from you, firsthand, how you do what you do…i've always paid attention to your posts/comments, it sounds like you pretty much have it down to the "predictable future"...have you written any books yet? if not, you should start thinking about it =]


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


That's awesome closetguy! I love hearing stories like this.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


This business is far from predictable. Just about the time I start strutting into a show with a sense of cockiness, it will remind me why this is not an easy thing to do. I get two great back to back shows and think I finally have it licked, then I go through a couple of months of bad shows. There have been months where I have been extremely frustrated. But I'm just too hard headed. It's that sense that it can be a viable business. I just have to fine tune it enough so that the cash flow is more consistent.

One of the things I find myself watching closely before a show is the stock market. If it is up for the week, my sales are good. If it's down and there is a lot of negative news about the economy, my sales are down. This has been true for every show this year. My best shows happen during clear skies and an "UP" market. I can't control either, but It gives me an idea of what to expect before I get there. I can say that people are using their credit cards more freely now. This is a good indication that things are starting to loosen up a bit.


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


Fascinating! I have no interest in doing this, but it's fun to read about.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


That is great that things are looking good. I wish I had the time to go to shows and sell, even if it is just enough to cover costs, but the full time job keeps getting in the way. I guess a roof over head and food to eat is important.

Good luck on your next show.


----------



## Arthur Rollins (Feb 3, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Thank Goodness for Fall Shows*
> 
> I just got back from the Maryville, Tennessee show, which is consistently my best show every year. This year brought high 70s and a cloudless sky all three days which was a big improvement over last year's windy and low 40s. They had 38 Special and Jefferson Starship performing on Friday, Lynyrd Skynyrd on Saturday, and Blake Shelton on Sunday. This contributed to 30,000+ customers walking through this show.
> 
> ...


Sound like a great time ! I do some shows in Vermont , I`m sure not as big as this one you do but makes a little extra cash . And we lie the chance to socialize a bit too. We have one coming up that is old home day for us , this will be the 16th year . All so make the most money . 
Have a great show .
Keep the saw dust flying !

Art , Randolph , VT.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*

I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?

In my mind, a bad show is one with low or no sales. I've been fortunate that I have never lost money at a show. I always make sales, but I also have shows where I just barely cover my expenses. This situation occurs every year and sometimes multiple times. Sometimes the reason is obvious and sometimes it's not.

I did $900 at my very first show three years ago. I only had three different sizes of end grain cutting boards and I was ecstatic. The next four shows went $200, $225, $150, $200. At this point I was beat down and started questioning whether I wanted to continue. Being stubborn, I decided to add more variety of products, price points, and bite the bullet to spend more money to do bigger shows. The result was sales in the thousands of dollars. I found that sticking my big toe in to test the water wouldn't work. It wasn't until I fully committed myself that I started seeing reasonable sales. However, even a big show can be disappointing. I have a large (20,000+ attendees) show that I have done for the past two years and didn't break $300 both times. Consequently, I will not be attending it next year.

There are numerous reasons that contribute to a bad show. The economy has no doubt been the number one reason for bad shows over the past couple of years, but that aside, these are my top ones (or excuses):

1. Product appeal
2. Weather 
3. Bad demographics
4. Low customer attendance
5. Pricing
6. Age of show
7. Too many competing activities at the show

Product appeal is one of those things you just have to experiment with. When you have thousands of people walking by your booth during a show and not coming into the booth, it's a good bet that your product doesn't appeal to that audience. This doesn't mean that you have a bad product, but that it may be the wrong product for that show. My products don't do well at country craft shows. My price points are too high for the type of customers who attend these shows. However, stuff for kids does very well. I watched a wood crafter at a country craft show who had a 10×20 space stuffed with all kinds of inexpensive things like bows and arrows, magic wands, and little wood games do a killing. Every kid who passed by my booth had one of his widgets and his booth was packed all weekend. I've seen this occur at many "low end" shows. At these shows, Mom and Dad takes the kids out for something to do and this keeps them occupied and from whining all day. They also spend a small fortune on over priced food so there is no money for practical items. Everyone is walking around all day with a funnel cake or ice cream cone stuck in their mouth. This is the reason I try to stick to fine art/craft shows. However, I have noticed that birdhouse builders make a killing at these spring shows.

Weather has the most impact on an outdoor show. If it's raining, cold, or windy, sales will be slow or nonexistent. I have experienced everything from thunderstorms to icicles hanging off my tent. I no longer do outdoor winter shows since I found out that Titebond glue disintegrates when it freezes. Hot weather is also a negative. I had one show this summer where it was 99 degrees and 85% humidity. The only vendor who sold anything was the ice cream guy. The few customers who showed up didn't stay very long. Fall and spring shows have always been my best shows because the turnout is very high versus the summer months. It can be brutal in the summer here in the South. A couple of years ago I pulled my trailer to Conyers, GA in a thunderstorm on a Friday morning. It was Interstate all the way, but I couldn't run more than 40 MPH because of the standing water. I parked my trailer behind my booth space, unhooked it and went home. It rained twice as hard on Saturday and I didn't leave the house. I went back at 6 AM on Sunday and set up. By the time the show opened, the clouds came back and the temperature dropped from 60 to 40 with heavy wind. This is normally a 20,000+ attendee show. I did about $250 with a $150 booth fee. Yep, that was a good one.

I set up at the Inman Park show this past May in Atlanta. This was a Saturday morning setup (I hate these). By the time the show officially opened at 11 AM, it was getting dark and I could hear thunder. It got so dark by noon that the street lights came on. A few minutes later the sky opened up and it poured the rest of the day. I went home soaked at 2 PM after sitting in my tent with the flaps closed for a few hours. On Sunday, the sky was clear and I did more sales in one day than I normally do on a typical weekend. I don't view this as a bad show, but I keep wondering how good this show would have really been had both days been clear.

My definition of good demographics is people who have disposable income and are not afraid to spend it. You can get teary-eyed when you look at your products, caress them with loving care, and explain the complexity of dovetail construction to customers all day long. However, at the end of the day, it's still a business and the most important thing is to make money. In order to sell your widgets for a fair price, you must go where the money is. I want customers who will come in and drop a few hundred dollars and not blink. If most of the customers are agonizing over spending $5 for a bookmark, then I am in the wrong place. High demographic shows usually, but not always, have the highest entry fees. I've heard weekend woodworkers say "I won't pay over $50 to do a show". That's just someone who only sees the word "risk" in a risk/reward situation. Would you prefer to do a $50 show and maybe make a couple hundred dollars, or do a $350 show and make $5000? The return on a high demographic show is so much better. I have always done well at expensive shows. I usually have poor results at cheap shows. This doesn't mean that all $50 shows are not worth your time, but if that's all you do, then it can become very frustrating. The percentage of bad shows is high in shows under $100. I have one $60 show that is an exception to this, but it's just because the promoter hasn't figured out that the average sales everyone is experiencing each year can command a $150+ entry fee. She won't hear this from me.

It stands to reason that you will only make sales if customers show up. High customer attendance will normally have a positive impact on sales. A lot of things can affect attendance such as weather, advertising, and how established the show is. New or first year shows are dangerous because no one knows the show is there, such as the Chastain Park show I did this spring. Chastain Park is located in an area called Buckhead which is the wealthiest area in Atlanta. Everybody lives in mansions in this neighborhood and they live to flaunt their possessions. I jumped at the chance to do a show there for $150. It was a nice show if you look past the fact that no one showed up. The weather was great, but I doubt there were 1000 customers all weekend. The ones who came in my booth bought my most expensive widgets, but I sold less than $900. I had expected a minimum of $3000 in this location. This was a new show and the promoter wasn't advertising in the right mediums. Most attendance problems occur with smaller shows where the promoter does little or no advertising or a small non-profit sponsored show where the only attendees are their own members. Sometimes you may have to attend a show to check out the attendance before signing up for the next year. Shows that are large and established become yearly destinations for customers and usually bring in large crowds.

Pricing affects my sales almost as much as the weather. If you are a substandard woodworker with a cheesy product that is priced so that you can retire with one sale, you may have a bad show. If you have the highest quality product with hand-cut dovetails and a price to match at a country craft fair, you may have a bad show. Pricing is not voodoo magic, but if you don't fit your price to the right audience, the results will be disappointing. I let the show entry fee drive my choice of shows in the beginning. Consequently, my higher price points didn't go over well at these small and country craft shows. It wasn't until I started doing larger fine craft shows that I finally received confirmation that my price points were acceptable. But, regardless of the show, if I have a product that refuses to move over multiple shows, then it is time to lower the price or drop the product. What I think is a reasonable price may not reflect what the customer thinks is reasonable. This is the reason it's important to understand your true costs. Lowering the price just to sell it, regardless of the profit margin, just doesn't make good business sense. Either find a way to lower the cost to produce it, or drop it. There is no room for emotional ties in making money.

I get a lot of email invitations to shows. Many of these invitations tend to be first year shows and they are usually desperate for vendors. Established shows with a proven track record don't have to look for vendors. New shows tend to be disorganized and have very little advertising. Most importantly, they tend to have a low turnout of customers. It's very boring to sit in a booth all day with nothing to do and go home at the end of the show with a sunburn and $200 in my pocket. I don't care if it's in a good demographic area, first year shows have always been a disappointment to me.

Is it an art and craft show or a circus? Some shows try to have something for everyone. Kiddie rides, petting zoos, beer tents, food festivals, tractor pulls, etc., make for a great family destination on the weekend. Unfortunately, most of these customers come for the activities and not the crafts. I do much better at shows that are purely art and craft where customers are coming specifically for the artists. Beer fests and food festivals can draw a large crowd, but all they do is eat and drink. This competes with the dollars to buy my products. It's tough to sit there all day watching people walk by holding a cold beer looking at you like you are a monkey in cage. At these shows I feel like I am part of the entertainment. Having a free kid entertainment area is common at many shows and can help sales if you are located close to it, but there is a point where too many non-craft distractions will kill your sales, especially when customers are spending money on these distractions. It can make a difference between coming home with $200 or $2000 dollars.

I intentionally omitted competition as a reason for a bad show because I view this as a lame excuse. Obviously, I prefer shows where my products are the only ones on display. However, I did a show this spring with 300+ vendors and at least five woodworkers with overlapping products and vastly different prices. It was my second best show of the year. I have never felt that competition greatly affected my sales. Competing on price alone is the worse thing I can do and if I don't sell well at a show, there is always the next one. I feel my products are very high quality and the customers that recognize this fact will buy them. Customers that buy a cheaper and inferior competing product probably wouldn't buy my product anyway, so I don't feel I am losing anything.

It's all about generating cash flow. Sometimes it's small and sometimes it's big. I've come home soaked to the bone, and I've come home burnt to a crisp. Some days I wonder why I even bother. My experience is that good shows over shadow the bad ones. It's kind of like golf. You can have a very bad round that day and swear you are going to quit the game. But there will always be that one "hero" shot during the round that brings you back again.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


I agree with every one of your points. This is my first year at shows and have learned the hard way that community shows with child amusement areas, music and beer tents are a waste of time.

My best show was an established show of over 20 years. People were lined up at the gate 15 minutes before it opened. They were pulling wagons, pushing carts and shouldering bags in anticipation of carrying off stuff they bought. That show is where I learned the only thing much worse than selling zero on a weekend is to run out of inventory midway in the last day. There was even light rain on and off the first day. But, that show had 120 vendors five years ago and only 70 vendors this year.

My take on new shows is that one in a location of good demographics has higher potential than an established one in a declining demographic area. I've heard over and over how a show that had a wait list in years past had turned into a flea market due to lack of proper advertising and changing demographics.

Not sure how it was in the past, but it seems for a lot of shows that you need to have products at multiple price points. I've put away the lower price point stuff if business seems good. At the end of the day or weekend the cash flow is what counts. Finding a wood related item for the low points with some respectable level of craftsmanship is tough. You don't want something questionable to compromise the customer opinion of the good stuff.

Steve.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


Excellent, very excellent if fact! I have a suggestion for you, Pull together all 16 parts do a little editing and submit it as an a 16 part article to a few craft show magazines I am sure they would pay you for your work. Or send it to a publisher and see if they will publish it as a book like "Craft shows for dummy's" The information you have here is very good.
Two of the best shows I have found are in Maryland and West Virginia
Mountain heritage festival in WV and Color Fest in Thurmont, MD. I know someone that did $18,000 selling out door furniture woven macrame and does that almost every year for the last 10 years. both are jury shows.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog. I teach school for my major income stream, but get laid off each June and I started selling boxes, flat grain boards, bowls and plates at shows. My best shows have all been in the same mountain town close to my home. People who are there own second homes and come looking for things for those home. Or they come because they are established shows and they have come before. The last of the year was a juried 'ART' show and I liked being with a better group of vendors. I was the only person selling my type of woodworking. I did well. The two wood turners did not. My work is more practical. The other shows required submission of photos but had a low standard for acceptance. I have tried out a number of shows within 100 miles of my home. I agree that food festivals, music festivals, and "special events' are not so great. I have been happy to make expenses. I am skipping the local Holiday Craft Show that I was in last year. My work was quite different than the crafts sold there. I am going to be in two Holiday shows in Reno, Nevada at High schools. I am hoping for a higher attendance and more affluent crowd. I also signed up for two in the Sacramento area for the same reasons. Better demographics. One at a church in a high income area and one at a fair grounds. I understand the idea of paying more to make more. I don't have the time to produce the inventory for a $3,000.00 day!!! I make a bunch of stuff and sell it at a show and then make more for the next show in a few weeks. Maybe when I retire I can have enough stuff to go to a big show. So thanks for you info. I found it agreed with my feelings about doing shows. I do enjoy talking with fellow woodworkers. I like to see somebody really looking at a piece and then I ask " Do you work with wood?" Usually they say " not like this" and sometimes someone who has worked with wood a long time compliments my work by buying something. That's a good feeling. Sometimes I feel like I am only doing an 'Art' show all day. A lot of 'You do nice work', but few sales. It's great to still have a day job!
Thanks Rovert
I have also made some good contacts for getting wood and am making bowl stands for a potter.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


Terrific posting with a huge amount of insite and experience. Thanks so much for sharing. This type of info is priceless to those of us that are considering doing shows.

Thank you, thank you !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


I am still hesitant of doing the show circuit… as it is not as big a deal here in Australia… as It seems to be be in the States..
That said I am looking to wholesale to various gift shops… I have been told that I can wholesale to these stores for the same price as I have been retailing to my customers…??? yes seems crazy but the person who told me this has been involved with marketing timber products for many years…
So I will give this a go!
Thanks for all your posts… I have indeed enjoyed reading them and there is a heap of useful information contained therein..


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great deal of info and insight in your blog for shows. I am considering some shows and your info comes at a great time.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


WOW! I just finished reading your whole series of Shows R us blog and what a fascinating read! I must say I learned a lot from you. Somehow I completely missed your posts in the past. Thanks for posting a very informative series of blog, it is much appreciated!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


Excellent blog, very informative, well written . . . just the kind of post for which we come to LJs. Should we ever decide to try the show circuit, we have the info we need. Thanks for posting.

L/W


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


I picked this item to read from the eMag as for about fifteen years until we retired five years ago, my wife, Avril, used to sell enamel jewellery that she made at craft fairs. I went along as the general dogsbody for loading/unloading/setting up/breaking down/etc., but also as an assistant salesman - Avril hated the actual selling process and never could accept that her work was really to a high standard and worth more than she charged. (The website I did for her is still visible at http://www.enamelwise.freeuk.com)

Unlike closetguy, Avril's items were low price items - a pair of earring for £5 - so we usually did well whatever the visitor type, but it meant that sales had to be steady and continuous - there was no way to make up a slow day with a big sale at the end - a typical scenario for artists selling high value items, whether utilising paint or wood.

The chief recollections I have of those days was the camaraderie of the 'crafties' - whom we met often as we used the same organisers - but also mud! Most of the fairs we attended were in fields, and if the weather was unkind in the week before, the tracks into the field would gradually disintegrate, and at the end of the fair stallholders cars and vans might need to be extracted with tractors. Some of the organisers would be prepared, and have track material laid on the grass, but others just left us to wallow in the murk! One particular fair I remember was in a field which had a depression in an area between the marquees. This gradually filled with water over the weekend, so that on Sunday, the chap demonstrating coracle building could take children for trips on this unexpected lake! We were prepared for the conditions, with wellies on our feet, but I saw visitors wandering around in mud coming up over the tops of their shoes and expensive white trainers - and this was inside the marquee! I guess that they felt that they had to get value for their entrance fee, whatever the cost to their footwear.

We made a lot of friends over the years, and enjoyed the good times, but as craft fairs increased in numbers and decreased in quality over time, it became more difficult to do well, so we were glad to be able to retire, get up later at weekends, and not worry about mud. The article is obviously aimed to help those considering fairs today, but for me it stimulated lots of memories of earlier days, and it was interesting to see the similarities and differences for the different types of crafts.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Sometimes It's Just Plain Bad*
> 
> I seem to always talk about the good shows and mention that I have bad shows, but I have never really elaborated about the bad ones. It's just normal human nature to talk about the successes and not the failures. The craft show business is not always a bed of roses and I have more than my share of failures each year. So what are the pitfalls?
> 
> ...


I saw you mentioned the ice cream guy there. I live in MS, and it stays hot from about May 1 - October 1. My father-in-law used to run an ice cream truck. I agree, weather, (especially rain) will ruin sales, and most likely your work. But give the man a hot sunny day, and the truck was empty within hours. He used to also make breakfast to sell (cheap) for the other vendors.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Just A Little Bit Of Drama*

I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.

I am normally a very laid back person and it takes a lot to spin me up. However, the biggest thing that gets me fired up is kids. Young parents today are raising a large crop of the most spoiled brats that I have ever seen. They come into the booth needing to touch, grab, and pick up anything within arm's length while the parent completely ignores what their kid is doing. Even if the parent says something to the kid, they get ignored and the kid continues with their destructive rampage. There have been numerous occasions where I have asked the parent to leave and take their brat with them. It's disappointing that I have to watch their kids because they won't. The only exception to this is Asian kids. Asian kids will come in with their hands behind their back and just look. If one even thinks about touching something, their parents are quick to chastise them. Lazy susans are the draw for kids. They always want to see how fast they can spin them while the idiot parent stands behind them commenting on how fast they spin. No wonder the kid is a brat. I will also stop both the kid(s) and parents immediately if the kid has cotton candy or an ice cream cone in their hand. This is a disaster waiting to happen.

I had my post office banks sitting on a shelf at a recent show and a parent and her kid were looking at them. Of course, the kid had the desire to touch everyone on each shelf which didn't bother me. When he finished touching all the ones he could reach, he proceeded to climb up my shelves to touch the ones on the upper shelves that he couldn't reach. The whole time this was happening, the parent was standing there watching him do this like he was playing on a Jungle Jim. I promptly asked her "Lady, what the hell are you doing letting your kid climb up my display?". Of course, she didn't even offer an apology. She just told the kid "Let's go!". Consequently, she didn't buy anything. Parents' inability to discipline their kids brings out the worse in me. I don't blame the kids, just the parent(s). I just don't appreciate parents viewing artists as the entertainment for their kids.

There was a lady walking by my booth when her cell phone rang. She stopped and walked into my booth, plopping her large bag on a lazy susan and setting her soft drink on another one. She then rummaged around in her purse looking for her cell phone, sliding it back and forth on the lazy susan. About the time she answered the phone I walked over and tersely asked her to remove her stuff off my products. She started talking on the phone and gave me a stern look and raised her index finger telling me to hush while she was on the phone. That was like waving a red flag. I quickly picked up the bag and drink, walked outside my booth and dropped them on the pavement. She asked the caller to hold on a minute, turned to me and said "What are you doing?". I replied, "What are *you* doing? Get out of my booth".

A guy walked into my booth last month. He was about 6'4", covered with tattoos, and wearing piecemeal military camo fatigues. He stopped in the middle and looked around at my products. I then smelled cigar smoke. Smoke from cigarettes and cigars don't bother me because I smoke. However, I resent people coming into my booth smoking because it keeps non-smokers away and the smoke lingers. This guy had a lit cigar in his hand. I was sitting in my chair and I said "I would appreciate it if you took that cigar out of my booth". He spun around, didn't say a word, and glared at me as if to say "Make me". I am 5'8", so I don't strike an imposing figure to someone of his size. After he stared at me for what seemed like an eternity, I told him if he didn't understand what I said, I can have the local cops explain it to him. I then pointed to two of them standing on the sidewalk behind my booth. He immediately turned around and left.

Another guy came into my booth at a show in downtown Atlanta a few years ago, sat down in my chair, and plugged his IPod into my electrical outlet. I asked him what he was doing. He said he was going to charge his IPod. I politely asked him to leave and he commences to cuss me up and down and call me things I have never been called before. Of all my shows, this was the only one where I was getting ready for a throw down. Just as I got ready to cock my arm back and make his day, an Atlanta cop on a bicycle slowly rode by the front of my booth. His and my eyes met at the same time and he later said he could tell I was getting ready to fight. He came into the booth, and after I explained the problem, he told the guy to leave. This guy started cussing the cop, and before he could complete the sentence, the cop had him on the ground and in handcuffs. I will never do a downtown Atlanta show again. I can't remember the last time I got mad enough to throw the first punch.

I hate baby strollers. Moms today push strollers that are about the size of a small SUV. They won't park them at the front of my booth, but have to roll them into the booth taking up the whole middle. This blocks anyone else from being able to get into my booth. At one recent show, I had a crowd of people standing in front of my booth looking into it, but couldn't get inside because of one of these monster strollers sitting inside. I said "You' all be patient. You can some in as soon as this nice lady backs her SUV out of the booth". They all laughed, but the young lady didn't think it was funny.

I love dogs, except when they are in my booth. Many of the shows which are in neighborhoods have a large turn out of customers walking their dogs. These dogs range from little rat size to the size of a small horse. Some customers come into the booth with as many as three on a leash. Even the best behaved dogs will bump into table legs, drool on cutting boards on the bottom shelf, or even lick them on their way out of the booth.

Rude customers generally show up in force at shows. They can range from making snide comments about prices, or wasting my time telling me about how they made a cutting board in high school shop class. Social networking is a good example of this. It starts with a married couple in my booth looking serious about buying something. Then another couple comes into the booth that they know. Now they are chatting about everything except my products. Then another couple comes. The next thing you know, there are 6-8 people in the middle of my booth catching up on kids, ball games, etc. No one else can enter because all seats are taken. This also happens in front of my booth quite frequently. I have yet to figure out how to politely break up these social gatherings by people who don't realize how rude their actions are. Most of the time I just bite my tongue and hope they will soon run out of things to talk about.

There was the show where an old hippie couple came into my booth and started making a big fuss about me using wood that came from the rain forest. I mentioned that my lumber supplier was FSC certified and I was pretty certain that they conform to it. They then demanded to see the chain of title for each product before they would purchase anything. I told them that I guess they were not buying from me, or any other woodworker at the show. I really think they were smoking dope in their VW bus before coming to the show. This whole conversation digressed into meaningless dribble that went on for a good 15 minutes. I finally got rid of them by telling them that I didn't care if I had the last piece of exotic in the world. I was here to make money and they needed to go bother someone else. I occasionally get nuts like this that get wrapped around nothing and figure they have a captive audience to go off on. I always let them go on for a little while until my patience wears out and I'm forced to cut it off in a blunt manner.

Another form of drama is the occasional show from hell such as one I went though this past spring. I can deal with rain, but high wind is the most unnerving form of bad weather at a show. I am always wondering if the next gust is going to destroy my products, or if a neighbor's lightweight EzUp is going to blow over on me. I set up my tent one morning in very windy conditions. I got the tent up, had 400 pounds of weights on it, and then a big gust of wind lifted it up and rolled it over on the top. I have a very heavy Trimline tent that I paid over $1000 for so I wouldn't have this problem. But, I found out that even it has a limit. A fellow crafter ran over and helped me turn it back over and I took the legs off and put it back down on the ground. I jumped in my truck, ran down to Home Depot, bought four 24" steel rods and a sledgehammer. Once I got back, I drove the rods into the asphalt and tied off each corner before I raised it back up. It normally takes me about 20 minutes to set up my tent. It took me four hours this time. I was mentally and physically wasted by the time I got home that evening. By then end of the show, I had sold a whopping $300. Whoopee!

I have numerous drama stories. Many are humorous with some being just a little annoying. Experience has given me the ability to recognize and head off problems politely before it gets out of hand. But, occasionally something new will surprise me.


----------



## FishMontana (Sep 14, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


closetguy,

I guess it takes all types. I was collecting donations for handicap kids in front of the grocery store the other day. I actually had a lady get mad at me. I'll bet she slaps the bell ringers at Xmas too.

Anymore, so many people are just in their own little worlds, and they worry about nothing else-or even care what is going on around them or how they are effecting others.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


Wow, Is all I have to say! I agree with you about parents and their kids. Actually I think its hereditary I saw the same thing happen with my kids friends the ones that had parents that would let them go crazy and in turn their kids are just as bad. But now they want to attach clinical names to bad behavior they just need to take the sugar away from the kid and smack them on the hand for touching whats not theirs. I promise they will learn.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


A few of these things have happened to me, but thankfully not the really rude ones. I have had a few of my smaller items "disappear" when a bunch of teenagers come in in a group and I can't keep an eye on all of them. I also hate it when people use my booth as a "shortcut" to the next aisle!

Thanks for posting and keeping us updated on things that can, may and probably will happen.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


What a variety of events…good luck, I guess it takes all kinds. Times have changed and many more are less considerate these days. I stopped holding doors open when everyone stopped saying thank you.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


Most interesting…


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


*Craft Show Tales of Horror!* 

Ah, the dreaded Winter Holidays shows are still ahead. 
Tis the season for unruly children, rude non-buyers, tent squatters, and GORP's (Grumpy Opinionated Retired Person).

When someone tells me in their introductory sentence that they are "retired", I say " I'm NOT retired! This is my business how can I help you."

My favored way of dealing with *time bandits* is to politely say to them, "Pardon me, I need to get back to work." If that doesn't work, then I tell them to "Please move on so that I can do business!."

Still, I love the craft show circuit and hope that I survive and make enough money so I can do it all again next year.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


Eeeewwww… and I have a show this weekend…
Now you have me paranoid!
The good thing about this one is that it is at a crunchy granola type farm where all the men are handsome, the women are beautiful and the kids are smart - smart enough not to antagonize the grumpy looking woodworker lady!
Your stories are funny but sad… what is the world coming to… and these "children" will be taking care of us in our old age… Eeeeewwww!
Ellen


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


I guess noone ever said working with the public was gonna be easy. And now you see why I don't teach school anymore… My classroom was always the holding pen for the jail house roster- and the administrators.. well..  Ellen: So- you are going to a show on a granola farm where the population is comprised only of sexy men, beautiful women and smart (assumed well behaved kids)... Ellen… wake up.. wake up… it's time to go to work now… Ellen… Elllllennn! wake up!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


As always you have given me some more incite into the A & C world. Thank you.
I made the mistake of taking a part time job after retiring to pay for my tools etc.(mommie said whatever you make you can spend) I took a job in retail and boy did I get my eyes opened. You are right about the kids. My parents today would be in jail because if I(or my sibs) acted up, we were told once after that you got whacked right in front of God and everybody.
I think it should be mandatory that everyone work retail for a year, I think attitudes would change some.
Have a great day.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


Now try working with the public and you're not the boss. At least you have SOME power.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


Hobomonk, I agree. Even with the occasional drama, I still enjoy doing shows. It beats sitting in an office. I am also amazed at the number of customers who assume I am retired because I do shows. It may be because I have a gray beard, but I have to explain to them that this is my full time job.

If I worked in a retail store, I would have to grin and take it. At least in my booth, I own the store and can decide whether I want to take it or not. I had a small kid come into my booth last month and spent about 15 minutes fiddling with the P.O. bank boxes. After about 5 minutes I started to become annoyed because I had to constantly watch him. However, I chose to not say anything unless he picked one up. He finally left and returned about 10 minutes later with a $100 bill and bought one. Sometimes you just have to assess the situation and not be too quick to react.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


Cool story closet guy. Those damn kids have more disposal income that the guy on social security who is selling the wares. LOL


----------



## WoodMosaics (Sep 23, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Just A Little Bit Of Drama*
> 
> I have good shows, bad, shows, wet shows, and hot shows. Every show is different, but they all seem to have one thing in common; the drama. Uneventful shows tend to track with the size of attendance. Large shows will normally bring more drama than small ones. Drama can take on the form of bad weather, disorganized shows, or idiot customers. There is usually some mini drama at every show which can be easily dealt with by a polite comment. These are some of the more extreme ones.
> 
> ...


I did shows for 15 years fulltime. I started putting out little signs. One said "Adults can touch, Children ONLY LOOK", another said "Toys Aren't Us". When the kids began to spin the Lazy Susans I would tell the parents "You need to buy your kid "Hooked on Phonics" then he could maybe read the signs". When another crafter was near, their jaw would always drop that I would have the audacity to say such a thing to the parents. I've had father-son teams seeing how fast they could get the Lazy Susans to spin. It gets old real fast.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*How 2010 Finished Out*

It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.

Last year was my best year for sales in this business. In fact, sales were a little more than double over 2009. I did the same number of shows as 2009, but I dropped a couple and replaced them with new shows in 2010. There is no doubt that even though we are still feeling the effects of the recession, people started making more impulse purchases in 2010. Those who were buying in 2009 were making smaller purchases and paying in cash. Last year saw larger purchases, multiple product purchases, and a significant increase in credit card use. Yep, the economy is getting better. Except for one show, every one in 2010 produced a significant increase in sales over 2009. Even though I had a good year, it still comes down to the weather and the quality of the show.

I am trying something a little different this year by cutting the number of shows and doing higher end ones. These are ones with $300+ entry fees. It is just as much work to do a $100 show as a $300 one. I found myself doing shows in the $100-$150 range and selling $900 - $1200 for the weekend. But, for the same amount of effort, I was doing $3000+ for the weekend at the $300 shows. It's a no-brainer. However, there are exceptions, and you just have to do different ones to find that "diamond in the rough".

I did a $150 show in 2009 that was wet and cold all weekend, but I still managed to squeeze $1200 in sales out of it. In 2010, there was not a cloud in the sky and it was mid 70s all weekend. I sold around $5000. Yes, the same show, but with better weather, a better economy, and the addition of lazy susans and P.O. door banks (cutting boards still outsold everything). There was easily three times the number of people in attendance over the previous year. This one is still a keeper for me.

One of the ones that I am dropping this year was always my first show of the year in March. The most I have ever done at this show was $300. It's a big show, but the demographics are just not there because people only look instead of buying. I gave it two years, but it's just not worth it. March always brings challenging weather in Georgia and I have decided that it's just too early for outdoor shows. My first one this year will be the end of April. I usually skip July and August because it gets so hot down here during these months. When it is 100 degrees with 80% humidity, people won't go outside, let alone attend a show.

I'm staying with my current product mix from last year with one exception. I had to drop something to make room for the P.O. box banks that I added last fall. I decided to drop the dipping boards. They sell decently, but not nearly as well as the banks which also sell at a higher price point. I only have four of the custom made bowls left and the dollars to buy more bowls were competing against the dollars to buy P.O box doors, so the doors won.

When I started doing shows I thought I would do about 20 per year. The most I have done in one year was 9, and it almost killed me. As a one man shop, it is just not possible to crank out enough products to support a large number of "good" shows. I experienced a complete sell out twice last year, and believe me, it is not a good feeling knowing that you have another show in two weeks and you don't have product to sell. I am usually a little fried after each show and prefer to take a few days off to play golf, go to a movie, or hang out with friends and drink a little liquor (ok, maybe a lot of liquor if it was a good show). Hitting it hard in the shop the Monday after a show and not stopping until the next show wears me down. I also ran into this challenge with online sales during Christmas last year. I'll go into details about this in the next blog entry.

The bottom line for last year was only one bad show and good overall sales for the year. I had one show that was rained out on Saturday, but Sunday was nice and sales were better on that one day than most full weekend shows. This was one of those $300 shows. I had shows that I was disappointed at the sales because I expected better considering the location, but I wouldn't call them "bad". I'm anxious to see how the 2011 spring shows play out.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Good information. It sounds like you are getting this thing down to a well tuned business and as I said before if you took all your blogs and put them into a book you would have done a great service and make some killer bucks. I could see you selling 10 thousand copies right out of the shoot.


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, thoughtful as always … how did online perform for you vs. the craft shows?


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you for a great year ! Hope this one turns out just as well or better…..

Thanks always for your very valuable information and insight.

BTW, are you on facebook? and if so, has it helped at all?

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Great information, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Ditto, it is good to hear that things are picking up and that you are doing well. Like many of us, I think about taking the plunge but can't get my own family's list done. Thanks for the info.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


I always look forward to your insightful commentary regarding these shows… I have been attending a local market with limited success… believe it or not.. most of the inquiries are regarding classes to learn how to do some of the things I have made..I figure that would be another avenue to explore.. for me… I know you are busy..


----------



## WoodMosaics (Sep 23, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Some do the spring shows to be seen, even though they do poorly, so people will see them and then buy in the fall.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


When you say you are doing $300 shows are you talking about the booth fee? Because here in Nevada the shows here are at convention centers and the booth rental is in the $600 to $800 range.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Yes, booth rental. We have shows here in the South that are $500+. Most of these shows are indoor and last 4 or 5 days long. Indoor shows at convention centers are generally more expensive because the promoter's cost to rent these facilities is much greater. The average outdoor weekend show runs around $150. Some are a little less, and some are a little more. My experience is that outdoor shows in the $250 and up range are typically well established shows with very high attendance and customers with above average disposable income.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this excellent review… your thoughts are cogent and helpful.
I really appreciate when a fellow LJ talks about stuff like this and includes the $$$ associated with it.
I never know if I am paying too little (ha) or paying too much, making too little (no ha) or making too much (now the big ha!)
Ellen


----------



## gadsbym (Mar 24, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Great info!I started in this last year.My first show was the Bust but after that I did a local Farmers Market met alot of people did as many shows i could to get my name and myself out there.I made just under 12000.00 Last year and most of that was from Oct-December.Your best advertisment is your customers and they will do alot of the leg work on were to sell and not to sell.Last year I was looking for any every show I could do,this some of the bigger shows are calling me because of people who bought some things from me.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Your commentary was very interesting. I just did a spring show- very low entry fee $35 for the 2 days. I did pretty well- about $800 and it was only 15 minutes from my house which was nice. I have a couple more local shows coming up in May, but as you say it is hard to crank out enough stuff for shows that are close together time wise. I did get some commission work from the show which was nice. The next 2 shows you just drop off your stuff and the vendor sells it and takes 15 percent. I would rather be there because I can drum up some more commission work if I am there in person. People always find it interesting that a woman works with wood and it makes conversation easy enough I guess. I have been making some bigger furniture type stuff this week- just can't bring myself to make any more of the little stuff (signs, platters, tool boxes etc.) So I hope I can sell this stuff somehow.. LOL I can take the bigger stuff to the shows in May because they are also within 20-30 minutes away. But many I hate hauling that junk.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *How 2010 Finished Out*
> 
> It's been a while since my last blog on this subject and I have finally got to a point where I can collect my thoughts on last year's shows here in the South. I've actually been busy building inventory as I get ready for the 2011 shows, but my mind has been in a writing funk.
> 
> ...


Very well written and useful info : ) 
Thank you for your time and I wish you an even better show season this year !!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

*Online Sales in 2010*

This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).

Just like the shows, my online sales doubled from 2009. A better economy made this possible. But I also had sales coming from sources that I have never experienced until last year. My only online store is Etsy. I have tried many different online outlets and never had anything sell anywhere other than Etsy. I know a lot of LJs have expressed disappointment with their Etsy experience, but it has worked very well for me. At competing sites I will see one or two visits a day. On Etsy I consistently get 50 to 100 views a day all year. It's not uncommon to see those numbers hit 300+ per day during the holidays. Views don't necessarily translate into sales, but higher views greatly increases the odds.

To me, Etsy is just one of many sources for revenue. I may go weeks or months without a sale, or I may have a big week where I am packing and shipping everyday. It would be nice to be able to make a living off online sales, but I just can't see that happening in the short term. Shows easily outsell online sales 10 to 1 in dollars. However, Etsy does represent thousands of dollars per year in sales to me, so I work it hard between shows to maximize that revenue stream. I've been selling for 3 years on Etsy, and it started out real slow. In fact, it was 6 months before I made my first sale. It took me well over a year to figure out how to work and promote the store before sales finally started to increase. I could have easily given up a few years ago, but sticking it out and learning how to work it has paid off in the long run. I have a trickle of sales each month throughout the year, with a few monthly spikes, and then an avalanche the last two months of the year. I have yet to figure out how to get consistent monthly sales, but I suspect I would need a larger quantity and variety which is not going to happen anytime soon. It is difficult dividing my time and inventory between Etsy and shows. In fact, I close my Etsy store during shows.

During one forum post, a LJ made the comment that the only things that sell on Etsy are under $20. There is a little truth to that statement, because if you look at the very successful sellers with 2000+ sales, their average item is $20 or less. However, if you average their sales out at $15 per, that's $30,000 since they opened their store. Or, the woodworker that sells his items at an average of $180, but has only sold 95 over the past couple of years. That's still $17,000+. This is not a bad secondary income if true cost, labor and profit are being recovered. Some sellers are giving their widgets away based on their pricing. I personally don't want to deal with small dollar items online. I sell small dollar items at shows, but to me it's more trouble than it's worth to package and ship something that I am only making a $5 profit. My items run between $35 and $95, and I have sold a significant number of custom orders that have run over $300. It surprised me how many custom requests I get from my Etsy store.

As I mentioned earlier, sales doubled over 2009. This is where the one man shop challenge kicks in. My last two shows of the year are in October. October was a wonderful month. It was so wonderful that by November 1st, I was burned out and had no widgets left to sell. Online holiday sales normally start taking off the week before Thanksgiving, so here I go again. I make a few items of everything I sell online, photograph them, and dump them into my store. A lot of people will mark these items as favorites to come back later and purchase, so an empty store is the ultimate sin. I then turn around and start kicking out larger quantities of each. By the time I'm putting a finish coat on the next batch, my store is getting empty. I'm packing, shipping, trying to find time to photograph more items, and building more widgets. This was my world last Christmas. My biggest sellers were lazy susans and P.O box banks. I could not make the banks fast enough and by the week before Christmas, I sold the last one said "I quit!". I didn't want to look at another dovetail joint for a while.

I started making the banks in August of last year. I made and sold 166 by Christmas with 110 being sold online. Not all were through Etsy. Quite a few were sold to customers who saw them at shows, or bought one at a show and ordered more, or a friend of theirs saw them and had to have one or more. I get email orders all the time from people who picked up my card at a show or saw my blog. I just send them a PayPal email invoice since they didn't come through Etsy. After three years my web site is finally getting indexed higher in the pecking order which brings in customers from their search results. This generates email requests or a click through to my Etsy store. One customer in Texas saw my blog on building the banks and ordered 6, all engraved with his grandchildren's names on the glass. His Son, Daughter, and Mother each ordered one after he received his. Judging from addresses of other orders, I suspect some of their friends also ordered a few. It's like a snowball.

Email inquiries started coming in the week after Christmas from customers who saw the P.O. boxes on Etsy, didn't buy, but now wanted one and there were no more in the store. I made up more that week, put them in the store, emailed the customers, and they were all sold by the first week of January. My online sales usually die the week before Christmas and I usually don't sell anything for three or four months after that. This year, I am seeing consistent sales every month of P.O boxes and the occasional lazy susan. This is a welcome change from previous years. The reason I have not sold any end grain cutting boards over the last few months is that I sold most of my inventory during the last two shows in October and just didn't have the time to make more before Christmas. The one man shop syndrome strikes again!

I believe that the online store is finally getting established and showing up higher in the search engine rankings. I think all the Twitter activity along with links from other people's handmade subject matter blogs is also driving more traffic to my store or web site. It took three years and a lot of determination to get to this point. The result is that I can see my total online sales doing even better this year if the current trend continues and the economy doesn't back up .  It was worth the time I have invested, but I still have a long way to go (and probably more to learn).

As soon as I get a little more time, I am going to detail step by step what I do to sell on line. This will include what I have learned about Etsy, how I use Twitter in conjunction with it, and how I get mentioned or linked to from other blogs.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


sounds like u r onto something


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Another winner blog !!!! This is the kind of information sharing that we all love and enjoy, thank you for taking the time to do this for us. 
These details of your experience is invaluable and I am following each and every one of your blogs. I am hoping that in the next one you may touch on facebook as a vehicle to promote your Etsy store, if that applies.

Thanks so much,
Gene


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Funny you should bring this up now I went to a show in Tarpon Springs this past week end and for a second I thought you were there. Off in the distance I saw P.O. Box banks so I hurried over to see if it was you obviously it was not but I spent some time chatting with the booth owner asking the usual stuff then I noticed his banks, no dove tails or even box joints he did have a good assortment of types and sizes and the craftsmanship was acceptable. Then I saw his prices WOW! $95.00 to $150.00 for small ones and as much as $250.00 to $350.00 for bigger ones he said he was doing ok but I did not see him make any sales. I was kind of shocked at his prices but I only said they looked good and they did then good luck and goodbye. I try to buy some items at woodworker's booths to help support local artists but not in this case.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Keep writing … I will keep reading… good info to be had … thanks..


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I am interested to hear your thought/comments about selling on etsy. Thanks for sharing above. Again, it is interesting to hear your perspective.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I feel that you should price your work for the most you can get away with. But you also need to be realistic. People will pay more for perceived quality, but they have a limit. We talk a lot about those who practically give their work away, but there are ones at the other end of the spectrum. It is the difference between selling 1 at a show or selling 20. If the price is too high, you narrow your customer base. I would rather sell 20 cutting boards priced so I realize a $60 profit per board versus selling one for a $120 profit. It's all about cash flow.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Fascinating reading.
Thanks, and please keep posting.

Steve


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


It is my observation of others on ets (I research others sales trends), that in terms of an etsy store it takes about 3 years to get established and sell more consistently. Even then I haven't really find many what I would call big money makers. However, I do prefer the etsy venue over ebay (feebay) which is inundated with cheaply made inports. Keep writing, your blog is very interesting.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to hearing what you have done to promote your Etsy store and increased your online sales. Your blogs have been very informative and helpful to all who read them. Thanks for taking the time to write them.


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the online sales info! It is great seeing how it performs relative to your show sales as well.

Steve


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


That's what I experienced rivergirl. If I knew three years ago what I know now, I think I could cut that time frame down to about a year.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Can you give some examples- specific to what you wish you would have done differently?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have done anything differently, just more efficiently. I would have worked to tie social network links together sooner. I detest social network sites, but I now understand how to use them to promote my store. I'll go into that in more detail in another blog soon.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


This blog is excellent. It is great to have someone who's "been there, done that" telling their story. It sort of ties in with my own financial planning blog for those thinking of going pro and my forum on going pro over on Tommy MacDonald's board, www.thomasjmacdonald.com run by the host of the PBS show "Rough Cuts".

Drop over and check it out some time. It's still new and finding its way, but I think it will be a great source of info for the craftsman desiring to go into the pro end of things and looking for advise from folks like you who have made the journey and know the pitfalls.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I am interested in hearing more about your social networking.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


When you go to these shows how much inventory to you carry? I make cutting boards, about 6 different ones, tissue box covers, boot pulls, oven rack pullers, lazy suzans, candle holders, coasters sets etc… Do you take 10 of everything 20? 30? Or does it depend on the show?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I usually take everything I have because I pull a 6×10 cargo trailer and have plenty of room. I have run into the problem of being overwhelmed at new shows and was glad I had more product sitting in my trailer. Of course, I have taken a lot of inventory to some shows and brought most of it back on Sunday night also.

I carry everything in large molded boxes, and sometimes I can't fit everything into the boxes. In this case, if it's a local show, I will only take what will fit in the boxes and bring more back with me on Sunday morning if needed. If it's an out of town or out of state show, I will fill up cardboard boxes with the overflow and leave them in the trailer. The molded, weather proof boxes get unloaded and stay at my booth.

A lot of shows require me to pull up, unload, go park the trailer, and come back to set up my booth. If it's raining, I unload everything and drape a large tarp over everything until I get back to the booth. The large molded boxes, called "Tuff Boxes" from HD or Lowes keep my inventory dry until I get the tent up.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


That's the problem with woodworking and craft shows- the stuff is so damn bulky and heavy to lug around. ugh! I like it when the sewing ladies bring like 3 boxes and pull out 50,000 items to display.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Yep, it amazes me how efficient most women are in packing a Honda with their tent, tables, and products. Of course it takes them a long time to get it all back in the car at the end of the show. I just open the doors to my trailer and toss everything in and I'm out of there. I will unload and/or reorganize it all the next day when I have more time. It's especially handy when breaking down in the rain.

I occasionally get a show like this one where I can park my trailer behind my booth.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I like the display rack you made for your cutting boards. Nice efficent design- folds flat and etc. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## FunkadelicAlex (Jan 12, 2011)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Excellent blog. Even if I never do a show, it was fun reading your blogs. Very informative. You brought up many points that I would have never though of. Great job. Can't wait to read the future blogs!


----------



## johnnation (Jul 5, 2011)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I just finished reading all your craft show blogs - thanks for all the work you've put in sharing your experience. I did my first show a few weeks ago. It was a hot one - I brought an extra shirt, wish I would have brought a few more. The show was close to my house so my wife and kids came by to give me a bathroom break, but I'm wondering about being further from home. Do you have someone with you at the shows? Do you find you can leave your booth unattended?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


I do the shows by myself. It can be a little overwhelming at large shows when customers are lined up out the tent trying to buy stuff. There are always slow periods, usually around lunch time, where I will head to a bathroom break. If you have good neighbors, they may offer to watch your booth also. I actually had a couple sales made by a neighbor artist while I was away for a few minutes at one show. I have found that if a potential customer really wants your product, they will either wait for you to get back or come back by later.

I have never had anything stolen. At one show last year, the artists on both sides of me had a couple of items stolen during the show. They were scarfs and jewelry. I think my stuff is too large and heavy for someone to want to walk off with.


----------



## johnnation (Jul 5, 2011)

closetguy said:


> *Online Sales in 2010*
> 
> This is a continuation of my discussion on 2010 craft sales. The previous blog was getting a little lengthy and since I am switching gears, it seemed to be a good place to split the narrative. If you didn't read the last one, you should after you finish this one (or preferably before).
> 
> ...


Good point - it's a little harder to pocket the big items.


----------

